# Pakistan successfully tests night launch of surface to surface ballistic missile Ghaznavi: ISPR



## Max

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166955085924130816
*Pakistan successfully tests night launch of surface to surface ballistic missile Ghaznavi: ISPR*
Dawn.comAugust 29, 2019
Facebook Count36
Twitter Share
 
6





A still image from the video shared by ISPR.
Pakistan has successfully carried out the night training launch of Ghaznavi, a surface to surface ballistic missile, Director General Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor said on Thursday.

The missile "is capable of delivering multiple types of warheads up to 290 kilometres", said Maj Gen Ghafoor via a tweet, which also included a video of the launch.




DG ISPR

✔@OfficialDGISPR
https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/1166955085924130816

Pakistan successfully carried out night training launch of surface to surface ballistic missile Ghaznavi, capable of delivering multiple types of warheads upto 290 KMs. CJCSC & Services Chiefs congrat team. President & PM conveyed appreciation to team & congrats to the nation.





33.3K
11:05 AM - Aug 29, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

20.7K people are talking about this





According to DG ISPR, the president and prime minister "conveyed appreciation to the team and congratulations to the nation" for the successful testing of the missile.

Earlier in May, Pakistan conducted a successful training launch of Shaheen-II, a surface-to-surface ballistic missile.

In January, Pakistan witnesses another successful launch of the tactical ballistic missile Nasr as part of the Army Strategic Forces Command training exercise.

The missile is capable of defeating — by assured penetration — "any currently available BMD [Ballistic Missile Defence] system in our neighbourhood or any other system under procurement [or] development", the military's media wing had said.

Reactions: Like Like:
36


----------



## Imran Khan

here goes your dream of new missile

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sine Nomine

Much ado about nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chauvunist

Imran Khan said:


> here goes your dream of new missile



Nasr ke baray bhai ka test kar dia is baar..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Riz

Imran Khan said:


> here goes your dream of new missile


New paint ka bola tha... Yeh lo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

MUSTAKSHAF said:


>


Aap ko kyon hansi as rahi hai 
Ghaznvi missile aap ko joke lagta hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Brass Knuckles said:


> Aap ko kyon hansi as rahi hai
> Ghaznvi missile aap ko joke lagta hai?


I was expecting a cruise missile test having range of around 2000 km.
Phir bhe shukar hai Nasar ka test nahi kiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amavous

Really ? Ghaznavi ?

Do we still have that missile, If I remember correctly few years back there was talk of dis-continuing ghaznavi missile as it does not offer any strategic edge in current scenarios. I think the argument was that it has Very limited range, Lighter payload and induction of standoff weapons made it redundant.

just A glorified artillery shell if u ask me

Anyway congratulations on successful test

Edited PS : As @*pakistanipower *pointed out, I might be confusing abdali with Ghaznavi. Yes It might be Abdali SRBM that was rumored to be phased out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1Paki$tani

Khoda pahar nikla chuha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMRAAM

Imran Khan said:


> here goes your dream of new missile



Yep, the same old one. First time saw it being tested at night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salza

Amavous said:


> just A glorified artillery shell if u ask me



Thanks God no one gonna ask you. Period!

Series of different missiles expected till Aug 30.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BVR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166955085924130816

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Test video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BVR

MIRV 
thats the thing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stealth

ooo bhai u need excuse to shut down airspace because we are signatory of Int civil aviation... so jawaaz nikala hey... again "Behns Choor" scene huwa hey Pakistanio kay saath...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

BVR said:


> MIRV
> thats the thing


Multiple types not MIRV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulfiqar

Amavous said:


> Really ? Ghaznavi ?
> 
> Do we still have that missile, If I remember correctly few years back there was talk of dis-continuing ghaznavi missile as it does not offer any strategic edge in current scenarios. I think the argument was that it has Very limited range, Lighter payload and induction of standoff weapons made it redundant.
> 
> just A glorified artillery shell if u ask me
> 
> Anyway congratulations on successful test




It is an accurate missile with a decent capability and has been fielded (Hence the training launch).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

*Very short range Nuclear Missile tests! Allah Hu Akbar ! ready to die for the Cause of Allah! Protection of Muslims! nuke em all even if we die its worth it!*



BVR said:


> MIRV
> thats the thing



Ghaznavi doesn't need MIRV it doesn't go to outer space. it targets very near territory. hence its very hard to intercept it with anti ballistic missile defence systems. since its very low flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## War Thunder

BVR said:


> MIRV
> thats the thing



There is no MIRV on this thing lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

Please be careful. Pls don't bomb indiscriminately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Much ado about nothing.


This missile is a very unique one, can carry many different types of warheads from thermobaric to all types of nuclear plus special warheads.......to destroy enemy's communication and electronics.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ultima Thule

Amavous said:


> just A glorified artillery shell if u ask me


Artillery shell is unguided/ this is guided, you can say Abdali is a unguided artillery shell @Amavous


----------



## Reichsmarschall

pakistanipower said:


> Artillery shell is unguided/ this is guided, you can say Abdali is a unguided artillery shell @Amavous


Guided artillery shell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evora

Mentality of fanboys are " Bigger is Better". Some of them are even wishes ICBM test while the enemy lies just next door. Even any new missile test is useless in current scenario as we donot have enough time to mass production. Ghaznavi is a perfect strategical missile to cover 300 km radious where the most of movements of indian army troops and their assets will take place. It also covers capital new delhi and surroundings. Ghaznavi will be a game changer in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Ultima Thule

Reichsmarschall said:


> Guided artillery shell


Shell is not powered but this one has engine @Reichsmarschall


----------



## Salza

Evora said:


> Mentality of fanboys are " Bigger is Better". Some of them are even wishes ICBM test while the enemy lies just next door. Even any new missile test is useless in current scenario as we donot have enough time to mass production. Ghaznavi is a perfect strategical missile to cover 300 km radious where the most of movements of indian army troops and their assets will take place. It also covers capital new delhi and surroundings. Ghaznavi will be a game changer in my opinion.



Exactly and these idiots think only shaheens and babar are suited for every target within 300 - 400 km range. Fact of the matter is, in non nuclear war, this is the most likely used ballastic missile in our inventory. Hence it is imperative to make it better after every few years that is more, speedy and deadly accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shabi1

From what Ive read its a scud missile similar to Chinese M-11 and can be readied for launch 15-30min

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

Stupid members who are mocking this missile. the low range missiles are twice the time difficult to intercept because of the design to use low altitude for a missile and time of impact reaction time is critically low.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Av8er

Brass Knuckles said:


> Aap ko kyon hansi as rahi hai
> Ghaznvi missile aap ko joke lagta hai?


Ghuss key phatey ga tab hansi sunney wali hogi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

Amavous said:


> Really ? Ghaznavi ?
> 
> Do we still have that missile, If I remember correctly few years back there was talk of dis-continuing ghaznavi missile as it does not offer any strategic edge in current scenarios. I think the argument was that it has Very limited range, Lighter payload and induction of standoff weapons made it redundant.
> 
> just A glorified artillery shell if u ask me
> 
> Anyway congratulations on successful test



It's meant to be used as a tactical nuke. Meaning against armored vehicles and troops, which is why a high payload or range is irrelevant on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Av8er

pakistanipower said:


> Shell is not powered but this one has engine @Reichsmarschall


 And an onboard guidance system...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Av8er said:


> And an onboard guidance system...


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

AfrazulMandal said:


> Please be careful. Pls don't bomb indiscriminately.


when they fly u and i both will die. there is no discrimnation its mutual deaths for all 1.5 Billion people. bangaliz might die too unintentianally if we bomb Calcutta region etc.



Stealth said:


> View attachment 576428


i think this one is perfect for tatctical nukes. unguided unlike nasar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Foxtrot Delta said:


> when they fly u and i both will die. there is no discrimnation its mutual deaths for all 1.5 Billion people. bangaliz might die too unintentianally if we bomb Calcutta region etc.
> 
> 
> i think this one is perfect for tatctical nukes. unguided unlike nasar



Good call, but Ghaznavi is guided.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

Maarkhoor said:


> This missile is a very unique one, can carry many different types of warheads from thermobaric to all types of nuclear plus special warheads.......to destroy enemy's communication and electronics.


Every missile can do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Every missile can do that.



Not quite.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Congrats 

and those who are disappointed, are exactly the ones that couldn't understand the reason for Ghaznavi Test. In fact you guys were also surprised on 27th Feb. Please, don't be ungrateful.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Dazzler

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Please,it was nothing more then a show to calm masses.



Tip of the iceberg.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan's Ghaznavi Missile Night Capability Test Aug 2019.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

The Eagle said:


> Congrats
> 
> and those who are disappointed, are exactly the ones that couldn't understand the reason for Ghaznavi Test. In fact you guys were also surprised on 27th Feb. Please, don't be ungrateful.


27th nothing more then a better PR campaign after millions of messed up issues in that domain,a single moment of glory in past 20 years.



Dazzler said:


> Tip of the iceberg.


If it carries a EMP warhead then it can be said a game changer otherwise it's only a fancy artillery rocket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> 27th nothing more then a better PR campaign after millions of messed up issues in that domain,a single moment of glory in past 20 years.
> 
> 
> If it carries a EMP warhead then it can be said a game changer otherwise it's only a fancy artillery rocket.



carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sine Nomine

Dazzler said:


> carry on.


Sure.


----------



## SecularNationalist

The Eagle said:


> Congrats
> 
> and those who are disappointed, are exactly the ones that couldn't understand the reason for Ghaznavi Test. In fact you guys were also surprised on 27th Feb. Please, don't be ungrateful.


That's the problem here everyone here is trying to become a defence analyst without knowing much about missiles.The reason behind this test is to warn India that if our borders are penetrated we can Target and destroy their cities and military areas close to border to stop them dead in their tracks.And it will be almost impossible for them to stop this missile by using their anti missile systems because of its low altitude and less distance.
Though one thing I cannot understand is that on TV channels they are bragging about testing it during night time and it did hit it's Target which according to them is a acheivement.
The missile follow the GPS system to reach it's Target it doesn't have eyes so it's not matter whether it's day or not the GPS navigation system works the same way.How exactly firing during night time is different ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> 27th nothing more then a better PR campaign after millions of messed up issues in that domain,a single moment of glory in past 20 years.



In fact much more except those who couldn't grasp it. Every single thing even a single bullet does count for the glory and has nothing to do with ungrateful lot at all. Undermining military capabilities & degrading defence of Pakistan does represent the sad state of misguided & illiterate lot. I have to use these words seeing the filth by our own thrown on the internet that most of them are good for nothing to the nation and had to vent themselves through internet just because they have issues due to their political fathers.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Wow

Covert these into a small sat launcher


----------



## Sine Nomine

The Eagle said:


> In fact much more except those who couldn't grasp it. Every single thing even a single bullet does count for the glory and has nothing to do with ungrateful lot at all. Undermining military capabilities & degrading defence of Pakistan does represent the sad state of misguided & illiterate lot. I have to use these words seeing the filth by our own thrown on the internet that most of them are good for nothing to the nation and had to vent themselves through internet just because they have issues due to their political fathers.


Nothing remotly related to Political fathers or mothers,all these Political bastards have been fathered by none other glorious and gallantry lot.
If speaking Truth makes one a grateful,so be it.
Kashmir is under curfew for last 3 weeks,just imagine those poor people who are under lockdown and almost a huge number would be hungry by now.Bharat is playing aggressive since 2005 and we are just sitting.No one fears for Pak or it's people everyone fears for himslef.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapnope

People saying artillery shell should come forward and tell us which artillery shell in our inventory has,
- Guidance system
- Nuclear capability
- Hypersonic speed
- Range ~ 290Km

I will wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Nothing remotly related to Political fathers or mothers,all these Political bastards have been fathered by none other glorious and gallantry lot.
> If speaking Truth makes one a grateful,so be it.
> Kashmir is under curfew for last 3 weeks,just imagine those poor people who are under lockdown and almost a huge number would be hungry by now.Bharat is playing aggressive since 2005 and we are just sitting.No one fears for Pak or it's people everyone fears for himslef.



If you can't honour the first line of your defence, you just can stay away and avoid to talk about. In fact, none of the such kind of foul mouths ever served in any manners but it is easy to disrespect & demean the sacrifices of thousands of Pakistanis made for this motherland and those people enjoying luxury lives or keep trying to be so much patriotic while sitting in air conditioned rooms in front of screens. Anymore demean or disrespect will in fact enforce to take action. No one is exception when it comes to take down foul mouths & disrespect against Country's military. Emotions are high and everyone is so concerned about the Kashmir but that does not mean that anything as such occurs like at home, you start abusing your own brothers & sisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## PakSword

AfrazulMandal said:


> Please be careful. Pls don't bomb indiscriminately.


All of you guys should start migrating to Indian Hyderabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Village life

now please put it back in shelf safely, nation is now Moe than happy,proud and prosperous
,


----------



## Sine Nomine

The Eagle said:


> If you can't honour the first line of your defence, you just can stay away and avoid to talk about. In fact, none of the such kind of foul mouths ever served in any manners but it is easy to disrespect & demean the sacrifices of thousands of Pakistanis made for this and those people enjoying luxury lives or keep trying to be so much patriotic while sitting in air conditioned rooms in front of screens. Anymore demean or disrespect will in fact enforce to take action. No one is exception when it comes to take down foul mouths & disrespect against Country's military. Emotions are high and everyone is so concerned about the Kashmir but that does not mean that anything as such occurs like at home, you start abusing your own brothers & sisters.


Honor is never given it's earned and you can't earn it by hiding behind flag from those who know things.
Sacrifices are useless when there is no result.
Where is abuse and use of foul langauge against Country's military?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AfrazulMandal

PakSword said:


> All of you guys should start migrating to Indian Hyderabad.


Easier said than done.

I got out.


----------



## KeyBORED Warrior

Akshay Kamath said:


> Fire just one missile, Pakistan disappears


Suddenly a wild gangoo appears...it will not be one, it'll be one amongst many and before you have the time to comment here, gangadesh will be a radioactive waste. We will die to, but not from any of your missiles cuz you'll be toasted by then. We'll die of the radiation from our own nukes with which we would have smoked the shit out of gangadesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PradoTLC

Max said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166955085924130816
> *Pakistan successfully tests night launch of surface to surface ballistic missile Ghaznavi: ISPR*
> Dawn.comAugust 29, 2019
> Facebook Count36
> Twitter Share
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A still image from the video shared by ISPR.
> Pakistan has successfully carried out the night training launch of Ghaznavi, a surface to surface ballistic missile, Director General Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor said on Thursday.
> 
> The missile "is capable of delivering multiple types of warheads up to 290 kilometres", said Maj Gen Ghafoor via a tweet, which also included a video of the launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG ISPR
> 
> ✔@OfficialDGISPR
> 
> Pakistan successfully carried out night training launch of surface to surface ballistic missile Ghaznavi, capable of delivering multiple types of warheads upto 290 KMs. CJCSC & Services Chiefs congrat team. President & PM conveyed appreciation to team & congrats to the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33.3K
> 11:05 AM - Aug 29, 2019
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 20.7K people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to DG ISPR, the president and prime minister "conveyed appreciation to the team and congratulations to the nation" for the successful testing of the missile.
> 
> Earlier in May, Pakistan conducted a successful training launch of Shaheen-II, a surface-to-surface ballistic missile.
> 
> In January, Pakistan witnesses another successful launch of the tactical ballistic missile Nasr as part of the Army Strategic Forces Command training exercise.
> 
> The missile is capable of defeating — by assured penetration — "any currently available BMD [Ballistic Missile Defence] system in our neighbourhood or any other system under procurement [or] development", the military's media wing had said.






alot of lungies in india went wet after the test

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Honor is never given it's earned and you can't earn it by hiding behind flag from those who know things.
> Sacrifices are useless when there is no result.
> Where is abuse and use of foul langauge against Country's military?



The Honour is given by the Honourables indeed. demeaning Military's sacrifices and devotion is nothing less than abusive or the foul language to say. In fact, you have no value for the sacrifices as such and you have the guts to insult by this way that these sacrifices are useless. This is the result that you are enjoying a peaceful life and having internet connection to sit before screen and speaking gibberish as such. This subject does not deserve your presence. 

Regards,



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> you can't earn it by hiding behind flag from those who know things.



Says the one that uses proxy/VPN to fake the flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 313ghazi

I felt it was going to be sabr rattling more than anything else.


----------



## Av8er

Akshay Kamath said:


> Fire just one missile, Pakistan disappears


 Thats the thing, just one missile will not be fired...we will take you with us. Don't you worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> However, I doubt it was Ghaznavi!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Maarkhoor

pakistanipower said:


> Artillery shell is unguided/ this is guided, you can say Abdali is a unguided artillery shell @Amavous


Abdali also guided missile with very little CEP lower than 5 to 10 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyx007

Randian Doti already wet after this test, Gangoois are doomed and dont have any anti-BM defence system on LoC to save their army from this Missle Hellfire. There you go another fake plan attack is cooking but this time Gangoo will get a big surprise from us, he ever imagined ....
https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...i-commandos/article29287364.ece?homepage=true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Longhorn

The ignorance, immaturity, ingratitude and self entitlement of posters on this forum is breathtaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Sir ab


Maarkhoor said:


> Abdali also guided missile with very little CEP lower than 5 to 10 meters.


Abdali is unguided but but Abdali-1 is guided @Markhoor


----------



## The Eagle

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> @The Eagle @Dazzler @Khafee
> 
> 
> Actually, quite a good development. However, I doubt it was Ghaznavi!
> 
> In fact Pak has been working on Iskander type missile for sometime.. and this might be that. There goes gangu mijjile defence!
> 
> _*With dipressed trajactory and hypersonic speed... the system is a vital component of National Defence. *_
> 
> Indeed, kids/fanboys/I-hate-army crowd would like to belittle so many of achievements and needs that keep the very same lot free so that they can post cr*p on AsocialMedia/PDF ....
> 
> Testing on nightime is a good give away.. keep us all guessing. _*Road mobile and being able to deploy anywhere near the border from GB to deserts of Thar*_... this type is more important than MRBMs in a way.
> 
> Perhaps, too early to say that _there is change in *Full Spectrum Deterence Capability*..._ however, this would not be unsafe to speculate that the tested missile is a component of overall System.
> 
> Regardless, I doubt it that it was Ghaznavi... or more precisely... Ghaznavi in its original form... it might be an *evolution/innovation of this platform* with added Iskander type capabilities.
> 
> Before, the 'lot' start overwhelming us with their 'enlightened' views... take a pause and think... if NK can develop such a capability then why cann't Pak?
> 
> *Well, done SPD! Well done Paks!*
> 
> Just when the Chinese delegation left... *we conduct nightime test of 'Ghaznavi'*. Nice!



The clueless brigade will keep showing themselves having no idea of development at all. Pakistan never shared the true capability of our Defence weapons hence, the element of surprise is always there like we delivered as promised. 

The key points as you highlighted are like deploying in night times, validating night operation, why the Ghaznavi to say, to be deployed anywhere and above all sophistication of system itself. why would Military spent lot of time, money & energy if it wasn't valued in regard to system. In fact the timing is crucial and so is the test and enemy can keep guessing. Shouldn't I say that there goes the kind of Missile Defence System by the kinds of hypersonic Ghaznavi that carries multiple type of warheads up-to 290kms (claimed range & who knows) and may be, I am looking at S-400 going down.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakSword

AfrazulMandal said:


> Easier said than done.
> 
> I got out.


Out where?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

pakistanipower said:


> Sir ab
> 
> Abdali is unguided but but Abdali-1 is guided @Markhoor


All upgraded no Abdali unguided left, In our inventory all ballistic missile are guided and very accurate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SABRE

Amavous said:


> Really ? Ghaznavi ?
> 
> Do we still have that missile, If I remember correctly few years back there was talk of dis-continuing ghaznavi missile as it does not offer any strategic edge in current scenarios. I think the argument was that it has Very limited range, Lighter payload and induction of standoff weapons made it redundant.
> 
> just A glorified artillery shell if u ask me
> 
> Anyway congratulations on successful test
> 
> Edited PS : As @*pakistanipower *pointed out, I might be confusing abdali with Ghaznavi. Yes It might be Abdali SRBM that was rumored to be phased out.



*Ghaznavi* offers a significant operational and strategic edge. On the operational levels, it can help target the enemy's hardened counter-force assets situated further away from the borders (but within 250km range radius). On strategic levels, they are quite useful against the enemy's counter-value targets like the nearby cities and towns in Gujrat and Rajasthan states (Perhaps also Indian Punjab).

*Abdali* has not been discontinued but assigned a different role. There appeared to be some lag in its development in the beginning but for some reason, we continued to improve on it instead of abandoning it [perhaps because it was the first child (alongside HATF-I)?]. It started out as a strategic weapon, even though it was nothing more than a short-range technological demonstrator at its birth from engineering and scientific perspective, and was essentially designed to respond to India's Prithvi development. But once requisite improvements (especially improved gudiance system) were achieved it was pulled back from the strategic role and reassigned the operational role, i.e. for counter-force targeting of nearby enemy airbases, barracks, garrisons, etc ... Abdali might work in tandem with Nasr TNW. While Nasr can target the advancing Indian forces Abdali can ensure they have nowhere to retreat or fallback to or to ensure that no reinforcements can follow.

AFAIK the only missile to be discontinued was *Ghauri-III.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Maarkhoor said:


> All upgraded no Abdali unguided left, In our inventory all ballistic missile are guided and very accurate.


thanks sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Ababeel-2 test kartey . ye kiya kara .


----------



## MystryMan

whats the advantage associated with making such a short range (300km) ballistic missile (what i know the BM goes out to very high altitude if the distance is small like this then whats the advantage)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

MystryMan said:


> whats the advantage associated with making such a short range (300km) ballistic missile (what i know the BM goes out to very high altitude if the distance is small like this then whats the advantage)?


Simple, if you want to fry enemy at 200 to 300 kms you can't fire shaheen or Ghauri missile you need shorter range missiles.....there are limitations of usage and range you can decrease range but not more than 20 to 30%....Understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> anti S400


This is the most important aspect which people here are missing.

When a senior responsible person says that no Anti Ballistic Missile system currently in operation, or under procurement in the neighborhood can engage it, then it means something.

It means that S-400 system can't be put within 250 kms of Pakistani borders. This missile is for destroying the ABM systems of India.. 

If I understand clearly, this will be the first type of missile used on missile defense systems of India based on credible location information.. once all nearby defense systems are taken out and Indian skies are open for more sophisticated long range missiles and PAF.. the second phase of air raids will start.. This missile is not meant for destroying other assets of Indian Army.. for which we posses other missiles which can carry heavy payloads..

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## Maarkhoor

Crystal-Clear said:


> Ababeel-2 test kartey . ye kiya kara .


Development phase and Govt still need support from IMF etc.



PakSword said:


> This is the most important aspect which people here are missing.
> 
> When a senior responsible person says that no Anti Ballistic Missile system currently in operation, or under procurement in the neighborhood can engage it, then it means something.
> 
> It means that S-400 system can't be put within 250 kms of Pakistani borders. This missile is for destroying the ABM systems of India..
> 
> If I understand clearly, this will be the first type of missile used on missile defense systems of India based on credible location information.. once all nearby defense systems are taken out and Indian skies are open for more sophisticated long range missiles and PAF.. the second phase of air raids will start.. This missile is not meant for destroying other assets of Indian Army.. for which we posses other missiles which can carry heavy payloads..


For S-400 we have anti-Radiation missiles, Ra'ad from air and Babur etc from ground....S-400 can't do much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MystryMan

Maarkhoor said:


> Simple, if you want to fry enemy at 200 to 300 kms you can't fire shaheen or Ghauri missile you need shorter range missiles.....their is limitation of usage and range you can decrease range but not more than 20 to 30%....Understand?


Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Verve

PakSword said:


> This is the most important aspect which people here are missing.
> 
> When a senior responsible person says that no Anti Ballistic Missile system currently in operation, or under procurement in the neighborhood can engage it, then it means something.
> 
> It means that S-400 system can't be put within 250 kms of Pakistani borders. This missile is for destroying the ABM systems of India..
> 
> If I understand clearly, this will be the first type of missile used on missile defense systems of India based on credible location information.. once all nearby defense systems are taken out and Indian skies are open for more sophisticated long range missiles and PAF.. the second phase of air raids will start.. This missile is not meant for destroying other assets of Indian Army.. for which we posses other missiles which can carry heavy payloads..



My understanding is similar after the tweet. The message seems to be clear that we have exactly what's required to take down your ABM systems including future purchases (S400).

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Maarkhoor

Sharab Shaks said:


> Anti radiation missiles of no use , when it can be detected from 400-500 km distance. Only MIRV can dodge S-400


----------



## PakSword

Sharab Shaks said:


> Anti radiation missiles of no use , when it can be detected from 400-500 km distance. Only MIRV can dodge S-400


The tweet is to clarify the understanding of your type of people.. that no ABM in current or near future inventory of the neighbor can stop this missile.. Now, why it can't be stopped? you don't have the knowledge.. but if our DG ISPR is saying something.. and tested a seemingly useless missile (even according to Pakistani posters).. just try to understand what he means..



Maarkhoor said:


> For S-400 we have anti-Radiation missiles, Ra'ad from air and Babur etc from ground....S-400 can't do much.


Why use Anti Radiation Missiles when we have a cheaper alternative available?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

PakSword said:


> Why use Anti Radiation Missiles when we have a cheaper alternative available?


Ballistic missile turns up the heat more, since enemy can't distinguish between nuclear or non-nuclear ballistic missiles, send some radiation missiles to destroy their anti ABM missiles capability then launch B.M....

B.Ms don't have pinpoint accuracy minus Nasr which have...so better options are against S-400 like threats from air launched anti radiation missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Sharab Shaks said:


> How are you so damm sure that it cannot be intercepted. If USA doesnt dare send its missile in syria in S-400 protected zone. Then how can a missile do so ?


loll.. USA hasn't tried yet.. You think USA doesn't have any counter to S-400?

By the way, other than S-400, your Air Defense failed on 27th of February.. and shot its own helicopter..

There are many ways to counter your air defense systems.. This is one of the many.. and the easiest one in my opinion.. unless you want to install your ABMs at more than 300 kms away.. which will reduce their effectiveness quite significantly..

See, war is not a bachon ka khel.. that you have one weapon you can use as a trump card.. come to reality.. you are not facing Sri Lanka or Bangladesh, or Nepal.. and you are not surrounding our forces this time like you guys did in 1971 thousands of kms away.



Maarkhoor said:


> Ballistic missile turns up the heat more, since enemy can't distinguish between nuclear or non-nuclear ballistic missiles, send some radiation missiles to destroy their anti ABM missiles capability then launch B.M....
> 
> B.Ms don't have pinpoint accuracy minus Nasr which have...so better options are against S-400 like threats from air launched anti radiation missiles.


What I understand from the press release.. this missile is meant for ABMs to be honest.. I think Pakistan will use them first... if they fail then Anti Radiation Missiles will come into effect.. but lets see..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakSword

Sharab Shaks said:


> If USA is so confident of its aircrafts and missiles then why cancel the F-35 to turkey over S-400 purchase.


Business my friend business.. Turkey is a NATO nation and US doesn't want Turkey to buy anything significant and expensive from Russia... 

Itni asaan baat tumhain samajh nahi aati pyaray?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

SecularNationalist said:


> Though one thing I cannot understand is that on TV channels they are bragging about testing it during night time and it did hit it's Target which according to them is a acheivement.
> The missile follow the GPS system to reach it's Target it doesn't have eyes so it's not matter whether it's day or not the GPS navigation system works the same way.How exactly firing during night time is different ?


probably tested in GPS denied scenario using celestial-inertial guidance systems .... in this case exhibition of night launch capability and successful destruction of target is a commendable success.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

The Eagle said:


> Congrats
> 
> and those who are disappointed, are exactly the ones that couldn't understand the reason for Ghaznavi Test. In fact you guys were also surprised on 27th Feb. Please, don't be ungrateful.


Can you plz educate us on the reason?


----------



## PakSword

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> My very dear Pak,
> 
> *#PakSurpriseDay2.0*
> 
> However, let us *never* get ahead ourselves and start chest thumping... *we are not ganguz afterall!*
> 
> We need to look at this test in multi-dimmensional manner... and not just stand-alone-event....
> 
> What we are looking at is annoucement / hint at *Integerated Defence-Offence Sytem*. As you rightly pointed out that it is one in many steps in EscalationLadder.
> 
> We have never announced but we do have anti-BM capabilities as well... *might not be intergalactic*...but we possess them nevertheless.
> 
> Our response is developing... what we are looking at is* Full Spectrum Deterence Dominance* without eating grass!
> 
> How much S-400 costs? And how much our Anti-S400/500 System would cost... ?
> 
> Just to create a broader context... Blk3 of JF ... how much it costs and how much Rapaael costs?
> 
> Now if we put all these aspects in our calculations and look at our own defence-industrial output.. we can perform a rational cost-benefit analysis.
> 
> *Just a point to ponder:* GanguDaesh has been against CPEC AND BRI from day one... Illegal Annexation of IoJK needs to be seen in broader context....
> 
> *What is the total investment outlay of BRI ?* @ps3linux
> 
> *And what is the Geo-EconomicValue of BRI...?* Why is Gawadar so important? And all those paid-terrorist operating from 'brotherly' states???? *CPEC Command* incoming!
> 
> *Calculations. Calculations. And some more Calculations.*​
> *What is $20Bln compared to $3Trillion in investment, Geo-Economic Benefits and Re-shapping of Global Power Architecture?*
> 
> And here we have the 'lot' ... bent on/paid-for? to discredit achievement of *Our Boys and Girls! *
> 
> We live in a HybridWorld.... and Our Struggle is Hybrid.
> 
> Hopefully, PNS gets the Chinese ships sooner than later... and subs need to be in the oven faster....
> 
> Let us just wait for the statelite pictures coming out of IoJK... *Next Surprise!
> 
> *
> Just to add some _masala/mirch_ ... don't you find it amusing that INS chief has to come out and talk about *underwater Jem*.... and IAF had to hold piece of *PakDanda i*n its hand to prove of their victories... courtesy @Khafee


Fully agree.. that's why I am not overjoyed.. I am taking this news bit by bit.. not disappointed at all like other Pak posters and not too much over joyed like Gangu telis.. That's why I have mentioned the possibility of failure and brought Anti Radiation Missiles (as mentioned by @Maarkhoor ) into perspective.. 

Gangus think that by having S-400, they have the trump card.. not just on this forum, when I spoke to them last year when the deal was being finalized, they were overjoyed like anything.. saying now PAF can't come within 400 kms of the border.. lolll

Not just that, they possess Israeli systems and these were active on 27th February.. and also they were saying PAF can't come within 300 kms of LoC because they have SU 30.. PAF went in.. spent some time... came back took down two of their jets.. took one pilot... made their Israeli AD system think that the poor heli was wrecking havoc, killed that in return..



Sharab Shaks said:


> Turkey will gain significant clout over Nato countries. Turkey is not a big defence purchaser in NATO or Non Nato countries. In USSR times, the border was quite close to that of USSR. but since russia is far and america has made China as enemy no.1 , priorities have changed. America too scared for even providing Radar Wave emission of F-35/f-22 near S-400 as all ions will be detected and may be used by Russia .
> 
> Samjhe Chachaa..


Ja bhaee lagalay S-400 aur usi tarah uchal jaisay tum log SU 30 le ke uchaltay thay.. Jab wohi S-400 morr ke andar deingay hum tou baat karaingay.. don't waste my time now.. *I trust my DG ISPR.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SecularNationalist

HRK said:


> probably tested in GPS denied scenario using celestial-inertial guidance systems .... in this case exhibition of night launch capability and successful destruction of target is a commendable success.


Can you please explain how celestial-inertial guidance system works?


----------



## Ultima Thule

Sharab Shaks said:


> Anti radiation missiles of no use , when it can be detected from 400-500 km distance. Only MIRV can dodge S-400


If you stay low S-400 radar range will reduce more then a half, and we have alternate option too, Ra'ad/Babur, terrain following cruise missiles and remember bro S-400 anti cruise missile capability is only 40 km, in future may be we able to get harpy like suicide drones that's clone by China @Sharab Shaks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Max said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166955085924130816
> *Pakistan successfully tests night launch of surface to surface ballistic missile Ghaznavi: ISPR*
> Dawn.comAugust 29, 2019
> Facebook Count36
> Twitter Share
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A still image from the video shared by ISPR.
> Pakistan has successfully carried out the night training launch of Ghaznavi, a surface to surface ballistic missile, Director General Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor said on Thursday.
> 
> The missile "is capable of delivering multiple types of warheads up to 290 kilometres", said Maj Gen Ghafoor via a tweet, which also included a video of the launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DG ISPR
> 
> ✔@OfficialDGISPR
> 
> Pakistan successfully carried out night training launch of surface to surface ballistic missile Ghaznavi, capable of delivering multiple types of warheads upto 290 KMs. CJCSC & Services Chiefs congrat team. President & PM conveyed appreciation to team & congrats to the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33.3K
> 11:05 AM - Aug 29, 2019
> Twitter Ads info and privacy
> 
> 20.7K people are talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to DG ISPR, the president and prime minister "conveyed appreciation to the team and congratulations to the nation" for the successful testing of the missile.
> 
> Earlier in May, Pakistan conducted a successful training launch of Shaheen-II, a surface-to-surface ballistic missile.
> 
> In January, Pakistan witnesses another successful launch of the tactical ballistic missile Nasr as part of the Army Strategic Forces Command training exercise.
> 
> The missile is capable of defeating — by assured penetration — "any currently available BMD [Ballistic Missile Defence] system in our neighbourhood or any other system under procurement [or] development", the military's media wing had said.


Welcome development. 

*For critics:-*

_Ghaznavi_ is a TBM.

TBM = Theatre Ballistic Missile

TBMs are suitable for attacking high value targets near the border including military bases, armed garrisons, grid stations and command & communications infrastructure.

Please keep in mind that in the domain of DEFENSE, bigger is not always better or an answer to every manner of challenge out there. Every type of weapon have its share of qualities and limitations.

MRBMs are suitable for attacking distant targets and would be useless at close quarters operational situations.

As for testing in nighttime conditions, this is an important consideration because nighttime conditions are ideal for evaluating the accuracy and effectiveness of sensor systems involved. Secondly, military operations can be expected in nighttime conditions so 'weapons in focus' should be able to deliver meaningful results in nighttime conditions.

Regarding penetration possibilities, TBMs present a very short window for a potential intercept and India most likely does not have sufficient defensive arrangements in its arsenal to neutralize TBMs in operationally relevant situations.

Credible defenses against TBMs are 'very expensive' to procure in large numbers; India will have to spend a huge sum of money for this end alone. In case YOU might have noticed, Indian defense budget is not close to that of China, not even close to that of Saudi Arabia; Indian arms procurement procedures are exceedingly bureaucratic and slow, so we can rest easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dil Pakistan

PakSword said:


> Fully agree.. that's why I am not overjoyed.. I am taking this news bit by bit.. not disappointed at all like other Pak posters and not too much over joyed like Gangu telis.. That's why I have mentioned the possibility of failure and brought Anti Radiation Missiles (as mentioned by @Maarkhoor ) into perspective..
> 
> Gangus think that by having S-400, they have the trump card.. not just on this forum, when I spoke to them last year when the deal was being finalized, they were overjoyed like anything.. saying now PAF can't come within 400 kms of the border.. lolll
> 
> Not just that, they possess Israeli systems and these were active on 27th February.. and also they were saying PAF can't come within 300 kms of LoC because they have SU 30.. PAF went in.. spent some time... came back took down two of their jets.. took one pilot... made their Israeli AD system think that the poor heli was wrecking havoc, killed that in return..
> 
> 
> Ja bhaee lagalay S-400 aur usi tarah uchal jaisay tum log SU 30 le ke uchaltay thay.. Jab wohi S-400 morr ke andar deingay hum tou baat karaingay.. don't waste my time now.. *I trust my DG ISPR.. *



AAFREEN - Bohat AALA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

SecularNationalist said:


> Can you please explain how celestial-inertial guidance system works?


its a combination of inertial and celestial guidance and work as backup systems in case GPS signals are denied 
for basic understanding read these links 1(read item number: *16.5.2.2 from the link*), 2

Reactions: Like Like:
 9


----------



## Khafee

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Please,it was nothing more then a show to calm masses.


On the contrary, this test proved new parameters, and has nothing to do with earlier tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The Eagle

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Can you plz educate us on the reason?



The thread is full of information in tid bits through different posts... all you need to do is go through the posts discussing various factors of this Night Test.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Code_Geass

i think something new would have been nice but, i believe there must be reason behind this test as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Khafee said:


> On the contrary, this test proved new parameters, and has nothing to do with earlier tests.



My feeling is that this missile is to supplement the paradigm created by NASR.

The philosophy behind NASR was to counter the Indian Cold Start doctrine, and decimate advancing Indian Army Columns - the weakness in this philosophy was the range of only 60-Km and to fight within the boundaries of Pakistan.

This missile gives PA the flexibility to take the war inside India and destroy the attack Corps. of IA within their territory.

Just a thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PakSword

Dil Pakistan said:


> AAFREEN - Bohat AALA



Gangu telis don't realize that our forces have earned the trust.. and we are showing our own systems.. we are at least not depending on foreign systems completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Amavous said:


> Really ? Ghaznavi ?
> 
> Do we still have that missile, If I remember correctly few years back there was talk of dis-continuing ghaznavi missile as it does not offer any strategic edge in current scenarios. I think the argument was that it has Very limited range, Lighter payload and induction of standoff weapons made it redundant.
> 
> just A glorified artillery shell if u ask me
> 
> Anyway congratulations on successful test
> 
> Edited PS : As @*pakistanipower *pointed out, I might be confusing abdali with Ghaznavi. Yes It might be Abdali SRBM that was rumored to be phased out.



Its a tactical missile, it can take out air bases, imagine 5 of these conventional missiles land on Indian airbases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Inception-06 said:


> Its a tactical missile can take out air bases, imagine 5 of these conventional missiles land on Indian airbases.



And, if it can work in a GPS jamming environment.... then it is a killer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dil Pakistan said:


> And, if it can work in a GPS jamming environment.... then it is a killer.


Its basically relying on a inertial navigation system and star tracking system, GPS is always a backup options, and some rumors told that its has a active radar homing system for terminal guideness @Dil Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Observer

Can someone confirm if this particular NOTAM is valid till 30th of SEP , not 31st August.
More missiles tests on the way ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

The Eagle said:


> The Honour is given by the Honourables indeed. demeaning Military's sacrifices and devotion is nothing less than abusive or the foul language to say. In fact, you have no value for the sacrifices as such and you have the guts to insult by this way that these sacrifices are useless. This is the result that you are enjoying a peaceful life and having internet connection to sit before screen and speaking gibberish as such. This subject does not deserve your presence.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Says the one that uses proxy/VPN to fake the flag.


You need to put a thread ban on him, and the likes of him.



El Observer said:


> Can someone confirm if this particular NOTAM is valid till *30th of SEP* , not 31st August.
> More missiles tests on the way ?


Yes



Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> To be honest I find it most painful to read apparently PakPosters spewing so much venom... sad really.


They are not Pakistanis, they are pigs in sheeps clothing.

No self respecting Pakistani, can be so retarded.



Dil Pakistan said:


>


Allah ka wasta hai, stop listening to this retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Ultima Thule

Hellfire said:


> As expected. These was not much to think of ... even Indian members were speculating as to what was being planned. I was frankly expecting A-100 firing ....


A-100 can't able to deliver that type of message that we trying to give you Ghaznavi is perfectly give/deliver that message to you @Hellfire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dil Pakistan

pakistanipower said:


> Its basically relying on a inertial navigation system and star tracking system, GPS is always a backup options, and some rumors told that its has a active radar homing system for terminal guideness @Dil Pakistan



ALLAH aap ko khush rakhay - aap kay bachay jien - aap apnay potay potee khilaen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

Maarkhoor said:


> Ballistic missile turns up the heat more, since enemy can't distinguish between nuclear or non-nuclear ballistic missiles, send some radiation missiles to destroy their anti ABM missiles capability then launch B.M....
> 
> B.Ms don't have pinpoint accuracy minus Nasr which have...so better options are against S-400 like threats from air launched anti radiation missiles.


S400 has range of over 350 kms. pak doesnt have any anti radiation missile that can take out the S400 from beyond that range. i dont think there is any air launched anti radiation missile in the world with that much range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Hellfire said:


> If it is being phased out, the missile test could be a training launch which helps in clearing off the inventory while training new crew. Makes sense. India keeps testing Prithvi for same reason.


No its not phased out yet @Hellfire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dil Pakistan said:


> ALLAH aap ko khush rakhay - aap kay bachay jien - aap apnay potay potee khilaen


I am single man, what a laughter you gave to me  a good one  @Dil Pakistan



Hellfire said:


> You are right @pakistanipower that A-100 can not deliver the message that only you know your side was trying to deliver @pakistanipower
> 
> Because there was no message to India @pakistanipower , it was only for your own citizens who are fed up due to inaction by GoP and PA over Kashmir @pakistanipower


 a good one, there is a message to India @Hellfire

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## newb3e

can anti missile system shoot down a nuclear war head in air?


----------



## Ultima Thule

Ma


Hellfire said:


> None whatsoever @pakistanipower
> 
> Am an old hand on this aspect @pakistanipower
> 
> This is just to make the average Pakistani on street be happy with a missile test that was short rangeand not likely to invite criticism from world powers


Man you just can't dig deep in the situation now,Why we did test now on high tension between India and Pakistan, we will do or did this test before this high tension and after current situation diffuses, the blame game is on from you that terrorist will penetrate through south, if any miss adventure/war/surgical strike will impose forcefully by you, then we will ready @Hellfire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

litman said:


> S400 has range of over 350 kms. pak doesnt have any anti radiation missile that can take out the S400 from beyond that range. i dont think there is any air launched anti radiation missile in the world with that much range.


Then we have other stand off weapons plus cruise missiles.

If India want to deny us flying even close to border and keep us inside our airspace then they have to place S-400 at least 100 kms or less at border.
Then is became very venerable, S-400 main purpose for India to protect VIP civilian installation and very important military installations which mean they can't and will put S-400 near the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Hellfire said:


> You are right @pakistanipower that A-100 can not deliver the message that only you know your side was trying to deliver @pakistanipower
> 
> Because there was no message to India @pakistanipower , it was only for your own citizens who are fed up due to inaction by GoP and PA over Kashmir @pakistanipower



We need a general like Pervez Musharraf. Who had may be 1/10th of military hardware as of today, but he choose to do his job, with limited resources and lead it from front.
He will be remember in world history as one of the greatest generals.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Haroon Baloch

Ghaznavi was supposed to be retired. We sent a message to India & got rid of old missile in the inventory. I see this as an absolute win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1Paki$tani

HRK said:


> its a combination of inertial and celestial guidance and work as backup systems in case GPS signals are denied
> for basic understanding read these links 1(read item number: *16.5.2.2 from the link*), 2



If jammed yes but persuming USA blocks access than dont wd have chinese gps system which Pakistan is also using?



El Observer said:


> Can someone confirm if this particular NOTAM is valid till 30th of SEP , not 31st August.
> More missiles tests on the way ?



I was about to post that. There are many more things to come it seems. 

I think navy is going to test something soon.

Also guys we are talking about s400. But how many does India have as we speak? ZERO.

so for current scenario s400 discussion is useless. I believe india will have s400 by 2024 or 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riz

BATMAN said:


> We need a general like Pervez Musharraf. Who had may be 1/10th of military hardware as of today, but he choose to do his job, with limited resources and lead it from front.
> He will be remember in world history as one of the greatest generals.


World will remember him when he reached india when India starts deploying its forces on border..


----------



## Maarkhoor

Haroon Baloch said:


> Ghaznavi was supposed to be retired. We sent a message to India & got rid of old missile in the inventory. I see this as an absolute win.


Idiocy at best....

Who told you that Ghaznavi missile going to retire?


----------



## HRK

1Paki$tani said:


> dont wd have chinese gps system which Pakistan is also using?


first of all this was part of guidance system from the beginning .... which mean from the time when Chinese Beidou system was not available ....

now the second question Chinese Beidou system is integrated with the inventory of missile manufactured before the availability of Beidou system ....??? 

I have not read any material from open source in this regards so could not comment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Riz said:


> World will remember him when he reached india when India starts deploying its forces on border..


Surprises of today seems baby in front of Musharraf's surprise!
he didn't give much dam to the PM permission, while planning his invasion of India or one of his strolls into occupied Kashmir.
He believed that PM only deserve a presentation and should only be informed at last moment and need to know basis.
Decision when to strike, where to strike, how to strike, rest with his own self as the chief of army, not even PM shall dare interfere in matters related to his profession.
As the saying goes... '*I came*, *I saw*, *I conquered*' fits perfectly on Musharraf.
Bloody PM even failed to subdue Musharraf's subordinates, in his absence. It seems everyone in army during Musharraf rule was a deputy Musharraf.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

1Paki$tani said:


> so for current scenario s400 discussion is useless. I believe india will have s400 by 2024 or 2025.


I don't understand how S-400 became relevant in this discussion .... and in which reference members are discussing both

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawadqasim1

BVR said:


> MIRV
> thats the thing


It's has no mirv bus


----------



## Riz

BATMAN said:


> Surprises of today seems baby in front of Musharraf's surprise!
> *he didn't give much dam to the PM permission, while planning his invasion of India or one of his strolls into occupied Kashmir.*
> He believed that PM only deserve a presentation and should only be informed at last moment and need to know basis.
> Decision when to strike, where to strike, how to strike, rest with his own self as the chief of army, not even PM shall dare interfere in matters related to his profession.
> As the saying goes... '*I came*, *I saw*, *I conquered*' fits perfectly on Musharraf.
> Bloody PM even failed to subdue Musharraf's subordinates, in his absence. It seems everyone in army during Musharraf rule was a deputy Musharraf.


One can guess your mental level, Musharraf did not give damn shit to PM when he was planning to conquer IOK.. Now tell me why he withdrawal on the order of that PM??? Seems he been fuked up hard at border.. Hmm??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fawadqasim1

a right signal at the right time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHI RULES

Alternatiiv said:


> It's meant to be used as a tactical nuke. Meaning against armored vehicles and troops, which is why a high payload or range is irrelevant on it.


Sir Nasr is specifically designed to target enemy MBTs.



Riz said:


> One can guess your mental level, Musharraf did not give damn shit to PM when he was planning to conquer IOK.. Now tell me why he withdrawal on the order of that PM??? Seems he been fuked up hard at border.. Hmm??



Sir planning was quite right on Mushraf's end, perhaps not including PAF in the whole paln was a mistake however when Mujahdeen/PA was in control of certain strategic heights we should have blocked/destroyed the Indian highway there which was not done due to rift of our internal forces. On other hand this fact is quoted that even USA provided satellite based coordinates to India for accurate targeting of our Mujahdeen/PA. Further South Africa provided free Ammo of Bofors guns. We lost the momentum and ultimately faced losses during with drawl however India faced heavy losses as compared to us so Moody and BJP still vow to take revenge.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MystryMan

HRK said:


> its a combination of inertial and celestial guidance and work as backup systems in case GPS signals are denied
> for basic understanding read these links 1(read item number: *16.5.2.2 from the link*), 2


even when we use Chinese GPS (Beiduo)?


----------



## HRK

MystryMan said:


> even when we use Chinese GPS (Beiduo)?


refer to post #121


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

good, are we going to test more missiles in coming days/weeks ? any idea ?


----------



## war&peace

MystryMan said:


> even when we use Chinese GPS (Beiduo)?


Inertial guidance is the default mode of guidance in all ballistic missiles. GPS/Beidou or any other navigation system works in conjunction with the inertial system that consists of the gyros.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ps3linux

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> My very dear Pak,
> 
> *#PakSurpriseDay2.0*
> 
> However, let us *never* get ahead ourselves and start chest thumping... *we are not ganguz afterall!*
> 
> We need to look at this test in multi-dimmensional manner... and not just stand-alone-event....
> 
> What we are looking at is annoucement / hint at *Integerated Defence-Offence Sytem*. As you rightly pointed out that it is one in many steps in EscalationLadder.
> 
> We have never announced but we do have anti-BM capabilities as well... *might not be intergalactic*...but we possess them nevertheless.
> 
> Our response is developing... what we are looking at is* Full Spectrum Deterence Dominance* without eating grass!
> 
> How much S-400 costs? And how much our Anti-S400/500 System would cost... ?
> 
> Just to create a broader context... Blk3 of JF ... how much it costs and how much Rapaael costs?
> 
> Now if we put all these aspects in our calculations and look at our own defence-industrial output.. we can perform a rational cost-benefit analysis.
> 
> *Just a point to ponder:* GanguDaesh has been against CPEC AND BRI from day one... Illegal Annexation of IoJK needs to be seen in broader context....
> 
> *What is the total investment outlay of BRI ?* @ps3linux
> 
> *And what is the Geo-EconomicValue of BRI...?* Why is Gawadar so important? And all those paid-terrorist operating from 'brotherly' states???? *CPEC Command* incoming!
> 
> *Calculations. Calculations. And some more Calculations.*​
> *What is $20Bln compared to $3Trillion in investment, Geo-Economic Benefits and Re-shapping of Global Power Architecture?*
> 
> And here we have the 'lot' ... bent on/paid-for? to discredit achievement of *Our Boys and Girls! *
> 
> We live in a HybridWorld.... and Our Struggle is Hybrid.
> 
> Hopefully, PNS gets the Chinese ships sooner than later... and subs need to be in the oven faster....
> 
> Let us just wait for the statelite pictures coming out of IoJK... *Next Surprise!
> 
> *
> Just to add some _masala/mirch_ ... don't you find it amusing that INS chief has to come out and talk about *underwater Jem*.... and IAF had to hold piece of *PakDanda i*n its hand to prove of their victories... courtesy @Khafee



Sir before I say something on cash outlays of BRI/CPEC a word on the missile test I know computers, economy and finance, commodities particularly precious metal and stock exchanges, that's the area where I claim to have specialty and as such prefer to comment on topics related to the same, but if I were to analyse CRISPR and intricacies of protein folding basically @Dubious 's specialty I will be making an *** out of me.

No doubt physics is my passion but war strategy, missiles, their ranges, cover, objectives are beyond my understanding they are better understood by people having at-least a successful completion of War course a flag officer from command and preferably with an M.Phil from NDU, otherwise everything else is speculation.

International relations is more about posturing and subtle messages, I have a vague idea why the old missile was tested in the night, but like I said unless I get a feedback from one of the friends with above mentioned NDU qualification its just a guess. Few keywords intelligent missile for GPS blocked areas with night vision capability, cobalt, scorched earth, cold start failure, second strike, first strike, capability testing, new features testing, etc.

I don't like politicians and bureaucracy of Pakistan, I have reservation about certain things in forces but I would never ever try to weaken my country by bashing them at a critical juncture like today, in an era of hybrid war. Case in point Iraq, Libya and the ticking time bomb of mid east. Don't go far just head over to Pakistan Internal Security Section, Siasat and observe how many threads are started by indians and suspected indians, what kind of contents and messages are they posting, what their agenda may be, why they have no dignity, self respect basically dheet and beghairat despite being banned, kicked out they keep coming back with different names spreading same messages.

Battle lines are being drawn new alliance are being formed, world is moving from a uni-polar to multi-polar and unfortunately we are no more required by the dominant polar. Some serious defense negotiations are going on and in the next few years our defense/offense capabilities will increase exponentially, the grey area is economy and the people.

Anyways, cash outlays for BRI globally are estimated to be in the tune of 4-8 Trillion US dollars, ranging from far east to africa's as* to europe to south america it is the largest initiative in the modern world. for Pakistan the CPEC could be anything in the range of 45 billion dollars to 150 billion dollars depending on what we actually want to do with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pomegranate

Stealth said:


> ooo bhai u need excuse to shut down airspace because we are signatory of Int civil aviation... so jawaaz nikala hey... again "Behns Choor" scene huwa hey Pakistanio kay saath...


You are right


----------



## war&peace

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Ah nice!
> 
> A few days ago a famous Indian journalist said that the Pakistani military is too predictable and will very soon test a missile to 'send a message' to India. This will appease the domestic audience. At that time, I thought he was a moron.
> 
> But after this Ghazmavi test in which certain 'parameters have been verified' and the lengths at which seasoned boys on this forum are going to interpret what 'signals' this missile will send, I feel that we might actually have become too predictable for the enemy.
> 
> See there are two types of folks here. The first type doesnt have a clue about Pak missile systems, how they work in synergy and what they can achieve, basically they dont have any technical know how. They wanted something new and they got disappointed after the 'same old' Ghaznavi.
> 
> The second type of folks who have some technical know how (or successfully pretend to have it) are busy in writing tafseers and exegesis of what type of 'signals' this test will send and how the jahils (the first type) have no clue about the potent 'naya wala' Ghaznavi. Basically this lot in its overtrust on DG ISPR has lost the ability to think critically and now must defend this test and portray this as a big success.
> 
> Kisi ko nahi pata kay asal men scene hai kiya. Bhai missile test kr dia hai, Shukar hai Allah ka aur bechary engineeron ka. Kal ko ye missile kaam hi aye ga, chalay ga tou ja kay phattay ga kahin na kahin.
> 
> Dont try to read too much in to every test and tweet.
> 
> Pakistan Khappay.


Just defecated such a long crap to insult all, the newbies and seniors ... May I ask what credentials and technical know how you have that give you the right to be so condescending, disrespectful and abusive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## V. Makarov

I think that that there were a few things new with this missile test:
> The missile was tested in the night.
> The test was another step on the escalation ladder.
> Pakistan gave a message to India that she could take an offensive by using TBM (Theater Ballistic Missiles) on Indian military sites if there is war over Kashmir in the coming few months.

Now, a few things that I read on this thread that did not make too much sense to me so here is what I think, but I can be wrong and corrected by senior members
> The ghaznavi cannot be compared to the Iskander missile. Ghaznavi is a successful missile based on the Russian Scud Missiles or the Chinese M-11 missiles. But cannot be compared to the much more advanced and lethal Iskander missiles which travel much farther and with much more speed. Ghaznavi follows a common and predictable ballistic pathway. Iskander follows a supersonic suppressed trajectory that can deceive ABM systems and eventually destroy them without giving ABM systems the time to react because they are really fast.

>Pakistan has little use of strategic missiles of ranges of 1000km or above. Pakistan needs to develop Iskander type missiles with ranges 0-650 km. I recently saw North korea test an Iskander based missile named KN-23 :






You see the missile above is in a totally different league than the Scud missile or the Scud based Ghaznavi. If they can do it, we can too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Turingsage

Whats the difference in launching at night or during the day ?
Is the missile aware its being launched at night so has its 8 hr nap during the day ?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Syed1.

Turingsage said:


> Whats the difference in launching at night or during the day ?
> Is the missile aware its being launched at night so has its 8 hr nap during the day ?


Well Modi thinks cloud cover can hide aircraft from radar so Indians shouldn't talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JamD

Missile ranges are treated by most people like manhood sizes. Everyone thinks bigger is better but no one is thinking practically.

IMHO missiles of the Abdali and Ghaznavi class should (and probably do) form the major chunk of the Pakistani missile arsenal for the following reasons:
1. Cheaper to produce than a Shaheen II-III or Ababeel. Therefore many more can be produced.
2. Much easier to conceal than the huge missiles like ShaheenII/Ghauri.
3. Much easier to transport than big missiles.
4. Many many targets within the range of these missiles because our enemy is our next door neighbor (unlike USA and USSR who needed ICBMs).
5. Short range missiles fly for a shorter time and don't climb that high, which makes them MUCH more difficult to intercept.

We probably have many many Abdali/Ghaznavis...then a fewer numbers of Shaheen I/IAs..The ShaheenIIs and Ghauris are probably small in number. They serve more of a deterrent role.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Turingsage

Syed1. said:


> Well Modi thinks cloud cover can hide aircraft from radar so Indians shouldn't talk.



An equally stupid remark by Modi. Can someone explain WHY HRK gave my post a negative rating ???? Surely its perfectly reasonable question.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

war&peace said:


> Just defecated such a long crap to insult all, the newbies and seniors ... May I ask what credentials and technical know how you have that give you the right to be so condescending, disrespectful and abusive?


Dont behave like a reactionary bjp supporting gangu.

At this point, my credentials wont matter because I have said what hurts many. Even if I tell you of my own engineering background or that I worked in one of Pakistan's core public sector defence org, it wont be of any difference.

I have been on this forum long enough to witness the patterns in such discussions of 'strategic' domain. I know how certain members here are trusted to provide credible analysis and how they sell old wine in new bottles. 

I didnt insult anybody. I know what the newbies expect and what certain seasoned members do with their 'hawai firing'. I read alot on this forum and comment less. Sometimes you can literally predict what could be going on in a pdf thread on certain topic without even opening it. Just like this one..ghaznavi tested..many will be disappointed and many will be reading too much into this happening.

I know Pakistan defence is in good hands because I know what we engineers in defence orgs are capable of and trying to achieve. I just dont like this predictable bizzare behaviour of many pak posters.


----------



## war&peace

Alpha BeeTee said:


> At this point, my credentials wont matter because I have said what hurts many. Even if I tell you of my own engineering background or that I worked in one of Pakistan's core public sector defence org, it wont be of any difference.


lolzzz  nice joke... come with a better excuse..


----------



## maxpayne

why? it has mirv capability


1Paki$tani said:


> Khoda pahar nikla chuha


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

war&peace said:


> lolzzz  nice joke... come with a better excuse..


Ooops.

You just exposed me. I have no credentionals and I'm just an imposter. Nice job.

You can carry on reading much into this happening. Banao mamu sab ko.


----------



## war&peace

Alpha BeeTee said:


> I know Pakistan defence is in good hands because I know what we engineers in defence orgs are capable of and trying to achieve. I just dont like this predictable bizzare behaviour of many pak posters


Just calm down... point out the specific posts and reply. I know what this missile test means and I kept my analysis to myself... I'm not disappointed since I know each missile has its job and different ranges are for optimal use of resources... why use a 1500 km missile to target something that's < 300 km away? Furthermore, a short range missile a lot of advantages... less reaction time, smaller size for transportation and very short travel time etc... so instead of insulting the people... just teach them if you know a thing or two... or just let it slider unless someone is peddling total BS..only then you interfere and correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

war&peace said:


> lolzzz  nice joke... come with a better excuse..


I hate to ask but how about you tell us your credentionals and then we'll decide whose crapping here.


----------



## war&peace

Alpha BeeTee said:


> You can carry on reading much into this happening. Banao mamu sab ko.


I didn't make anyone mamu/uncle on this forum. I use sir sometimes as a token of respect... one girl wanted to be my aunty but I call her sister..that's it.. no mamoos or chachoos on the forum sir


----------



## LeGenD

newb3e said:


> can anti missile system shoot down a nuclear war head in air?


Yes.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Dont behave like a reactionary bjp supporting gangu.
> 
> At this point, my credentials wont matter because I have said what hurts many. Even if I tell you of my own engineering background or that I worked in one of Pakistan's core public sector defence org, it wont be of any difference.
> 
> I have been on this forum long enough to witness the patterns in such discussions of 'strategic' domain. I know how certain members here are trusted to provide credible analysis and how they sell old wine in new bottles.
> 
> I didnt insult anybody. I know what the newbies expect and what certain seasoned members do with their 'hawai firing'. I read alot on this forum and comment less. Sometimes you can literally predict what could be going on in a pdf thread on certain topic without even opening it. Just like this one..ghaznavi tested..many will be disappointed and many will be reading too much into this happening.
> 
> I know Pakistan defence is in good hands because I know what we engineers in defence orgs are capable of and trying to achieve. I just dont like this predictable bizzare behaviour of many pak posters.



bro, can you gve us any solutions instead writting an essay, if you think govt or army dont have any strategy for future, can you plz share yours ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Ra's al Ghul said:


> bro, can you gve us any solutions instead writting an essay, if you think govt or army dont have any strategy for future, can you plz share yours ?


I think he is just angry but he is a negative person.. I'm just teasing him to get to know him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

maxpayne said:


> why? it has mirv capability


No, it does not.

Only Ababeel MRBM is officially MiRV capable but this ballistic missile is not finalized yet. MiRV is very expensive and technically challenging project, and Pakistan (unfortunately) does not have sufficient funds to mass-produce this type of stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Alpha BeeTee said:


> I hate to ask but how about you tell us your credentionals and then we'll decide whose crapping here.


I didn't act condescendingly sir... so my credentials do not matter. But if you..want..I'm an aerospace engineer by education


----------



## pakistanitarzan

So any idea what they will be testing tonight?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

CHI RULES said:


> Sir Nasr is specifically designed to target enemy MBTs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir planning was quite right on Mushraf's end, perhaps not including PAF in the whole paln was a mistake however when Mujahdeen/PA was in control of certain strategic heights we should have blocked/destroyed the Indian highway there which was not done due to rift of our internal forces. On other hand this fact is quoted that even USA provided satellite based coordinates to India for accurate targeting of our Mujahdeen/PA. Further South Africa provided free Ammo of Bofors guns. We lost the momentum and ultimately faced losses during with drawl however India faced heavy losses as compared to us so Moody and BJP still vow to take revenge.


USA did not provide military-grade GPS support to India during Kargil War. Indian request to this end was dismissed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Ra's al Ghul said:


> bro, can you gve us any solutions instead writting an essay, if you think govt or army dont have any strategy for future, can you plz share yours ?


It doesnt appear from my 'essay' that army doesnt have a strategy. The economically compromised army is trying to achieve whatever it can.

As for solutions, that would truly require 'essays'. But 'I trust my DG ISPR' mentality is not among the solutions. That I can tell you.


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Thanks for telling but this is very basic stuff. And please remember that this discussion is in the context of certain sections portraying this test as a 'surprise' to India with respect to the current Kashmir situation. I have a problem with those sections. 

The physics of this missile and how it would operate in the battlefield is not the issue here. There's nothing in this test which serves to offset the current balance of power between Pak-Ind and prevent India from continuing madness in Kashmir and hence terming this as a surprise is bullsh*tting yourself and others.

That said, every missile test is a success and as an engineer, you can see how pain staking and tedious this whole process is and how hard earned the results are.


war&peace said:


> Just calm down... point out the specific posts and reply. I know what this missile test means and I kept my analysis to myself... I'm not disappointed since I know each missile has its job and different ranges are for optimal use of resources... why use a 1500 km missile to target something that's < 300 km away? Furthermore, a short range missile a lot of advantages... less reaction time, smaller size for transportation and very short travel time etc... so instead of insulting the people... just teach them if you know a thing or two... or just let it slider unless someone is peddling total BS..only then you interfere and correct.


----------



## newb3e

LeGenD said:


> Yes.


so how does a nuclear war head counter anti missile tech?


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

In a world where 'I trust my DG ISPR' is the way to go, everyone who doesnt do so is negative and unreasonable.

I respect the DG for his work. I recently met him in GHQ and had a very warm exchange with him but that doesn't mean I trust him blindly so much so that I start reading so much into his tweets and interpreting them madly. You see he is leading information warfare and you can't trust such people blindly even if they are on your side.


war&peace said:


> I think he is just angry but he is a negative person.. I'm just teasing him to get to know him [emoji38]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

Alpha BeeTee said:


> In a world where 'I trust my DG ISPR' is the way to go, everyone who doesnt do so is negative and unreasonable.


What's your problem with DG ISPR? did he snatch your candy in childhood or ate your muffin?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TNT

Reading the reaction of people here shows most are dumb fanboys who know nothing. Do u ppl even know about different parameters of a missile? Its testing can be of hundreds of different parameters and aspects. A series of tests mean a comprehensive testing exercise, that enables different new capabilities. 

We dont need indians when such dumb fanboys exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Riz

Any test tonight???


----------



## Code_Geass

Someone on Twitter suggested there might be another


Riz said:


> Any test tonight???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comrade

These are all battle field level nuclear missiles the purpose is not to reach Israel or far ends of India but to provide formidable punch to cold start doctrine which dies and bleeds every time NASR missile is tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

HRK said:


> its a combination of inertial and celestial guidance and work as backup systems in case GPS signals are denied
> for basic understanding read these links 1(read item number: *16.5.2.2 from the link*), 2


Thanks
All clear.Excellent info.


----------



## The Eagle

Alpha BeeTee said:


> In a world where 'I trust my DG ISPR' is the way to go, everyone who doesnt do so is negative and unreasonable.
> 
> I respect the DG for his work. I recently met him in GHQ and had a very warm exchange with him but that doesn't mean I trust him blindly so much so that I start reading so much into his tweets and interpreting them madly. You see he is leading information warfare and you can't trust such people blindly even if they are on your side.



You should try to add something to the topic in hand for the knowledge and interest of the naive readers like me instead of self-glorification and then throwing veiled tantrum against DG ISPR. In fact, such psy ops are being done by few shameless that keeps coming to the board and try to confuse people just so that they couldn't take on Pakistan in conventional as well as unconventional mediums. 

Almost everyone is supposed to be the General in this Forum and for the credibility, no one claims as such instead members do share plausible opinion or at-least analysis without claiming themselves of some kind of this & that. DG ISPR does hybrid-warfare strikes but in-fact, wouldn't fool the public for mere applause by risking ISPR's credibility as well as of Pakistan. Just so that someone is not able to sell their side of beans in demean any development, does not mean that one should resort to such level "biased leak" to say.

You met him or not and yet you try to damage his repute before own public and calling him not trust worthy because he is running information warfare which is in-fact against India? Credentials does not allow anyone to claim as such on the personal grounds in open forums like this which is nothing less than attention seeking. DG ISPR does run info warfare but against enemies and on other hand, does not share everything to the public for certain reasons involving security risks & operational secrecy. In this day & age of digital advancement & either one serving in the field or has the relation or having links; can't be made fool long enough. At-least not the hostiles that will not miss any chance to downgrade or expose any fabricated effort in-case subjected test is nothing & was merely show-off. Never undermine the sabotage capability of your enemy hence, no-one will risk repute of whole country, defence line & institutions by merely faking the test or bragging unnecessarily or by exaggerating. In-fact what is told may not be the 30% of what is really achieved by the test(s) in regard to verification & validation of system(s) with overwhelming capability. 

You have anything to add to the subject, you can do so without any hesitation but in-case if you are what you claim and you don't have any clearance to speak; better not to and stay away. Even if you are trying to counter fake analysis; you are still giving away what you claim for which, you are not supposed to speak. 

This is an open forum and not everyone is expert for every other subject or related to respective department at all hence, the difference of opinion based upon information available in the public domain and as per personal analysis/reading/findings/knowledge which is the beauty of quality discussion.

No more self glorification & demeaning the figures.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TsAr

After reading some of the comments here the conclusion is some of the members here are really ungrateful. Someone did predict these tests @Khafee , keep it coming bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

The Eagle said:


> You should try to add something to the topic in hand for the knowledge and interest of the naive readers like me instead of self-glorification and then throwing veiled tantrum against DG ISPR. In fact, such psy ops are being done by few shameless that keeps coming to the board and try to confuse people just so that they couldn't take on Pakistan in conventional as well as unconventional mediums.
> 
> Almost everyone is supposed to be the General in this Forum and for the credibility, no one claims as such instead members do share plausible opinion or at-least analysis without claiming themselves of some kind of this & that. DG ISPR does hybrid-warfare strikes but in-fact, wouldn't fool the public for mere applause by risking ISPR's credibility as well as of Pakistan. Just so that someone is not able to sell their side of beans in demean any development, does not mean that one should resort to such level "biased leak" to say.
> 
> You met him or not and yet you try to damage his repute before own public and calling him not trust worthy because he is running information warfare which is in-fact against India? Credentials does not allow anyone to claim as such on the personal grounds in open forums like this which is nothing less than attention seeking. DG ISPR does run info warfare but against enemies and on other hand, does not share everything to the public for certain reasons involving security risks & operational secrecy. In this day & age of digital advancement & either one serving in the field or has the relation or having links; can't be made fool long enough. At-least not the hostiles that will not miss any chance to downgrade or expose any fabricated effort in-case subjected test is nothing & was merely show-off. Never undermine the sabotage capability of your enemy hence, no-one will risk repute of whole country, defence line & institutions by merely faking the test or bragging unnecessarily or by exaggerating. In-fact what is told may not be the 30% of what is really achieved by the test(s) in regard to verification & validation of system(s) with overwhelming capability.
> 
> You have anything to add to the subject, you can do so without any hesitation but in-case if you are what you claim and you don't have any clearance to speak; better not to and stay away. Even if you are trying to counter fake analysis; you are still giving away what you claim for which, you are not supposed to speak.
> 
> This is an open forum and not everyone is expert for every other subject or related to respective department at all hence, the difference of opinion based upon information available in the public domain and as per personal analysis/reading/findings/knowledge which is the beauty of quality discussion.
> 
> No more self glorification & demeaning the figures.
> 
> Regards,


Self glorification is the least of my concerns and I did not try to do it at all. I'm nobody and anonymous on this forum, nor do I post much here despite being an active reader for a long time. Had I got any attention seeking motives, it would have become apparant from other posts of mine and it would have become apparant long ago. I don't have any followers here nor I crave any. Secondly I'm not overtly trying 'claim' that I'm some high profile insider. Didn't know where it appeared that way. 

Secondly, I am as patriotic as many on this forum but I try to maintain objectivity in my thinking. And that objectivity appears to some as negativity and pessimism. Implanting trust of the institutions specially armed forces is a good service but when that trust starts morphing into blind following, then it becomes an issue. 'You must trust them' ...'They must have a master plan'..'They know what they're doing'. 

Statements like these are fine if used once in a while but if they become the core of your thought, every analysis and counter analysis then I have an issue with this mindset. Actually this kind of mindset is a reaction to the extreme liberal or religious fanatic mindset which views and portrays everything from Army as negative. And since this mindset itself is a reaction, it has many elements of biasness, misjudgement and extremism to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

some members here need to put a leash on their emotions...watch the test video carefully...there was a reason why it was tested on a cloudy night.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHI RULES

LeGenD said:


> USA did not provide military-grade GPS support to India during Kargil War. Indian request to this end was dismissed.


You may have different views than me as there are matters on which you can't give pin point references.


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Turingsage said:


> An equally stupid remark by Modi. Can someone explain WHY HRK gave my post a negative rating ???? Surely its perfectly reasonable question.


@HRK He is asking why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

TsAr said:


> After reading some of the comments here the conclusion is some of the members here are really ungrateful. Someone did predict these tests @Khafee , keep it coming bro.


Many people who are 'grateful' after this test like you are forgetting that normally most of the members here are happy about all missile tests. The fact that they're disappointed shows that this test shouldn't have been painted as a 'surprise' and brute punch to India in the context of the current Kashmir situation and Pakistan's response to it. If you want this to be seen as a normal missile test, then fine, good for us, thank you armed forces, job well done, we're happy and proud. But if want this to be seen as a development and surprise w.r.t India then please don't sell us this idea.


----------



## AfrazulMandal

PakSword said:


> Out where?


Down under.



PakSword said:


> This is the most important aspect which people here are missing.
> 
> When a senior responsible person says that no Anti Ballistic Missile system currently in operation, or under procurement in the neighborhood can engage it, then it means something.
> 
> It means that S-400 system can't be put within 250 kms of Pakistani borders. This missile is for destroying the ABM systems of India..
> 
> If I understand clearly, this will be the first type of missile used on missile defense systems of India based on credible location information.. once all nearby defense systems are taken out and Indian skies are open for more sophisticated long range missiles and PAF.. the second phase of air raids will start.. This missile is not meant for destroying other assets of Indian Army.. for which we posses other missiles which can carry heavy payloads..


Looks like it.

Once India's defences are down using this, the other nukes can be used.


----------



## Battle of Waterloo

CEP? Solid fuel? Guidance system?


----------



## TsAr

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Many people who are 'grateful' after this test like you are forgetting that normally most of the members here are happy about all missile tests. The fact that they're disappointed shows that this test shouldn't have been painted as a 'surprise' and brute punch to India in the context of the current Kashmir situation and Pakistan's response to it. If you want this to be seen as a normal missile test, then fine, good for us, thank you armed forces, job well done, we're happy and proud. But if want this to be seen as a development and surprise w.r.t India then please don't sell us this idea.


You think that a nuclear capable missile does not worry India at all? If you don't like it, it really does not matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Code_Geass

Any one know / estimate how many ballistic missiles we can launch simultaneously?


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Yeh kuch ziyada nahi ho giya india kay liye……….. Gaznavi he clla diya……… LOL...….LMAO

How many of you know when we test fired our very first Gaznavi ??????? I also need to know thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

_Gazi, Gazni, Gaznavi _etc. are the "messages" that still push a ice-cold shudder down the spinal chord of many a folk to the level of paralyzing them....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

A bold move , during critical time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Comrade said:


> These are all battle field level nuclear missiles the purpose is not to reach Israel or far ends of India but to provide formidable punch to cold start doctrine which dies and bleeds every time NASR missile is tested.


Gujrat, Delhi, Agra etc. would suffice for the moment....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

any NOTAM for new tests ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Ra's al Ghul said:


> any NOTAM for new tests ?


IMO it's a war to preserve the existence like the Third Battle of Panipat!!! Setting is similar, actors are similar, motivation is similar etc., therefore, the results would be _Insha'Allah _similar too!!!! I think the Hindutva has already served the notification, Pak will follow through...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> *Gazi, Gazni, Gaznavi etc. are the "messages"* that still push a ice-cold shudder down the spinal chord of many a folk to the level of paralyzing them....


Brother there is the only thing good in this test ……. Rest it is just to keep Pakistani people happy ……. I am angry on this govt because we missed our chance the day when FM said "No type war option under consideration" …. till that day I am very angry on my elite...…..


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

CHACHA"G" said:


> Brother there is the only thing good in this test ……. Rest it is just to keep Pakistani people happy ……. I am angry on this govt because we missed our chance the day when FM said "No type war option under consideration" …. till that day I am very angry on my elite...…..


May be they're buying time for the Hindutva won't stop till it reaches the "Panipat"....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Self glorification is the least of my concerns and I did not try to do it at all. I'm nobody and anonymous on this forum, nor do I post much here despite being an active reader for a long time. Had I got any attention seeking motives, it would have become apparant from other posts of mine and it would have become apparant long ago. I don't have any followers here nor I crave any. Secondly I'm not overtly trying 'claim' that I'm some high profile insider. Didn't know where it appeared that way.
> 
> Secondly, I am as patriotic as many on this forum but I try to maintain objectivity in my thinking. And that objectivity appears to some as negativity and pessimism. Implanting trust of the institutions specially armed forces is a good service but when that trust starts morphing into blind following, then it becomes an issue. 'You must trust them' ...'They must have a master plan'..'They know what they're doing'.
> 
> Statements like these are fine if used once in a while but if they become the core of your thought, every analysis and counter analysis then I have an issue with this mindset. Actually this kind of mindset is a reaction to the extreme liberal or religious fanatic mindset which views and portrays everything from Army as negative. And since this mindset itself is a reaction, it has many elements of biasness, misjudgement and extremism to it.



Who said anything about blind trust individually onto DG ISPR at all. It's intact the confidence into Pakistan armed forces that people treats then credible as compare to any media outlet on the matters of defence. 

This is not about DG ISPR alone but institute at large. Institute ability & capability comes with intelligence, people confidence makes the institute stronger and when institutes meets people expectations or does so more than expected, it's in fact build a trust. Those who involved in the business see it differently than the commoners but still, they do research and have their analysis to reach to such point. 

You may have issues looking at such trust with different approach but calling others naive in this account, doesn't worth this space. Don't try to make a case out of nothing and this is merely a non-issue at the moment. Nobody is blindly trusting anyone and lest not play over smart here. Positive and productive criticism is allowed and rants are discouraged.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Dil Pakistan said:


> And, if it can work in a GPS jamming environment.... then it is a killer.


I am pretty sure Pak has loaded her own GIS (Geographic Info Systems) maps into these missiles!!! The terrain isn't exactly recent for them!!! Since the time of Ghori & Aybek they've been preparing operational maps for these specific regions....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GumNaam

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Gujrat, Delhi, Agra etc. would suffice for the moment....


and bangluru...evaporate their so called "it hub".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 925boy

Amavous said:


> just A glorified artillery shell if u ask me


LOL. Very funny description.


----------



## Fawadqasim1

The Eagle said:


> Who said anything about blind trust individually onto DG ISPR at all. It's intact the confidence into Pakistan armed forces that people treats then credible as compare to any media outlet on the matters of defence.
> 
> This is not about DG ISPR alone but institute at large. Institute ability & capability comes with intelligence, people confidence makes the institute stronger and when institutes meets people expectations or does so more than expected, it's in fact build a trust. Those who involved in the business see it differently than the commoners but still, they do research and have their analysis to reach to such point.
> 
> You may have issues looking at such trust with different approach but calling others naive in this account, doesn't worth this space. Don't try to make a case out of nothing and this is merely a non-issue at the moment. Nobody is blindly trusting anyone and lest not play over smart here. Positive and productive criticism is allowed and rants are discouraged.
> 
> Regards,


Where is @The Deterrent sir



V. Makarov said:


> I think that that there were a few things new with this missile test:
> > The missile was tested in the night.
> > The test was another step on the escalation ladder.
> > Pakistan gave a message to India that she could take an offensive by using TBM (Theater Ballistic Missiles) on Indian military sites if there is war over Kashmir in the coming few months.
> 
> Now, a few things that I read on this thread that did not make too much sense to me so here is what I think, but I can be wrong and corrected by senior members
> > The ghaznavi cannot be compared to the Iskander missile. Ghaznavi is a successful missile based on the Russian Scud Missiles or the Chinese M-11 missiles. But cannot be compared to the much more advanced and lethal Iskander missiles which travel much farther and with much more speed. Ghaznavi follows a common and predictable ballistic pathway. Iskander follows a supersonic suppressed trajectory that can deceive ABM systems and eventually destroy them without giving ABM systems the time to react because they are really fast.
> 
> >Pakistan has little use of strategic missiles of ranges of 1000km or above. Pakistan needs to develop Iskander type missiles with ranges 0-650 km. I recently saw North korea test an Iskander based missile named KN-23 :
> View attachment 576507
> 
> 
> You see the missile above is in a totally different league than the Scud missile or the Scud based Ghaznavi. If they can do it, we can too.


Ghaznavi is not scud based but an m-11 based solid fuel missile and yes you are right sir its nothing like iskander as you said it follows a predictable trajectory and it's apogee is above 60km so its unlike iskander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

TsAr said:


> You think that a nuclear capable missile does not worry India at all? If you don't like it, it really does not matter.


We had nuke capable missiles before too and that didn't stop India from doing in Kashmir what it has done.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Alpha BeeTee said:


> I hate to ask but how about you tell us your credentionals and then we'll decide whose crapping here.


If you are such a connoisseur can i a layman ask you a few question there was a variant of ghaznavi with an aerospike what happend to it?
Or if its still in service? what is the correlation of an aerospike with its (the missile's) endo atmospheric
Speed/acceleration and performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakistanitarzan

Did we have another test last night in Pakistan?


----------



## PakSword

pakistanitarzan said:


> Did we have another test last night in Pakistan?


I think Ghauri-2


----------



## Ultima Thule

PakSword said:


> I think Ghauri-2


When that happened,any news/links etc etc @PakSword


----------



## PakSword

pakistanipower said:


> When that happened,any news/links etc etc @PakSword


nahi yaar.. I read on siasat pk.. some threads were indicating that.. no solid news..


----------



## Ultima Thule

PakSword said:


> nahi yaar.. I read on siasat pk.. some threads were indicating that.. no solid news..


so it rumors, its impossible to unnoticed that Ghouri is tested and ignore but Ghaznavi test become on the spot light on all over the media, i didn't understand @PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

pakistanipower said:


> so it rumors, its impossible to unnoticed that Ghouri is tested and ignore but Ghaznavi test become on the spot light on all over the media, i didn't understand @PakSword


Just ignore my comment.


----------



## pakistanitarzan

pakistanipower said:


> so it rumors, its impossible to unnoticed that Ghouri is tested and ignore but Ghaznavi test become on the spot light on all over the media, i didn't understand @PakSword



Oh bhai when the test is planned media is invited


----------



## Ultima Thule

pakistanitarzan said:


> Oh bhai when the test is planned media is invited


please elaborate, i didn't understand your point bro @pakistanitarzan ???


----------



## TsAr

Alpha BeeTee said:


> We had nuke capable missiles before too and that didn't stop India from doing in Kashmir what it has done.


The way you are whining it seems that the Indians have taken over Asad Kashmir. What do you suggest should have been done?



pakistanitarzan said:


> Oh bhai when the test is planned media is invited


Media is never invited to these tests. It's ISPR job to share the footage with the media channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakistanitarzan

TsAr said:


> The way you are whining it seems that the Indians have taken over Asad Kashmir. What do you suggest should have been done?
> 
> 
> Media is never invited to these tests. It's ISPR job to share the footage with the media channels.


 Oh i didnt know that


----------



## maverick1977

What’s so different about the night launch ? I fail to understand the significance of it. ?


----------



## pakistanitarzan

Yaar mai samgha ke media ko bulate hai test site par but i guess its not true



pakistanipower said:


> please elaborate, i didn't understand your point bro @pakistanitarzan ???





maverick1977 said:


> What’s so different about the night launch ? I fail to understand the significance of it. ?


Dushmano ki zyada geli peeli hoti hai raat ke andhere mai


----------



## Ultima Thule

pakistanitarzan said:


> Yaar mai samgha ke media ko bulate hai test site par but i guess its not true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dushmano ki zyada geli peeli hoti hai raat ke andhere mai


ISPR release of this test to Media, but no media invited on test site, @TsAr is right about it



maverick1977 said:


> What’s so different about the night launch ? I fail to understand the significance of it. ?


to give a message to india, they blabbering about to capturing Azad Kashmir and also blaming that Terrorist/SSG from Pakistan are trying to get into India from south @maverick1977


----------



## Comrade

Ra's al Ghul said:


> any NOTAM for new tests ?


I believe NOTAMs are secret specifically these days for general public ...



maverick1977 said:


> What’s so different about the night launch ? I fail to understand the significance of it. ?


I don't think there could be a technical issue when its night at the time of launch since all the sensors and navigations on board work despite of what ever light conditions or weather conditions are , the night test could be a message that we are ready all the time....



pakistanipower said:


> so it rumors, its impossible to unnoticed that Ghouri is tested and ignore but Ghaznavi test become on the spot light on all over the media, i didn't understand @PakSword


Battlefield level nuclear missiles are the real headaches even for USA, since they are almost impossible to intercept and can bring disaster on the battlefields


----------



## Ultima Thule

Comrade said:


> Battlefield level nuclear missiles are the real headaches even for USA, since they are almost impossible to intercept and can bring disaster on the battlefields


Ghaznavi is not Battlefield ballistic Misssile, NASR, Abdali is, Ghaznavi is TACTICAL/Short range ballistic missile @Comrade


----------



## Kaleem.61

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Ghaznavi doesn't need MIRV it doesn't go to outer space. it targets very near territory. hence its very hard to intercept it with anti ballistic missile defence systems. since its very low flight.



RANGE....!! It was what first THING came into my mind that why the range is too short...?
But the reason HOPEFULLY is to counter the Missile defense system india is going to have(Prediction). 
AM I RIGHT?


----------



## Comrade

pakistanipower said:


> Ghaznavi is not Battlefield ballistic Misssile, NASR, Abdali is, Ghaznavi is TACTICAL/Short range ballistic missile @Comrade


Agree but i was talking about NASR not Ghusnavi


----------



## Ultima Thule

Comrade said:


> Agree but i was talking about NASR not Ghusnavi


NASR is basically for wipe out entire columns of enemy, whereas Ghaznavi's Job is for destroying command &control centers bases, air force bases, storage depots etc etc, Ghaznavi has more impotent job then NASR has @Comrade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

ps3linux said:


> for Pakistan the CPEC could be anything in the range of 45 billion dollars to 150 billion dollars depending on what we actually want to do with it.



I heard after M6, Imran Khan even cancelled the ML1?
I wonder, what is he going to present to public in next elections?


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Maarkhoor said:


> Simple, if you want to fry enemy at 200 to 300 kms you can't fire shaheen or Ghauri missile you need shorter range missiles.....there are limitations of usage and range you can decrease range but not more than 20 to 30%....Understand?


is it really hypersonic as some users mention here ?


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Kaleem.61 said:


> RANGE....!! It was what first THING came into my mind that why the range is too short...?
> But the reason HOPEFULLY is to counter the Missile defense system india is going to have(Prediction).
> AM I RIGHT?




Total flight of this missile is over in 4 minutes 35 seconds to its maximum target 250km away.

If someone system in the world can travel so fast to a designated location and then intercept this missile in just 4 minuted & 35 seconds i would be amazed!

It wont be fired on cities its for armored thrust and infantry columns.


Its a bit better than nasr i hear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

I hope we never have to use it, but if there ever arrives a situation when we have no other choice, then I hope we do not hold back and fire our entire arsenal.


----------



## HRK

Foxtrot Delta said:


> its for armored thrust and infantry columns.


nope ....


----------



## SABRE

pakistanipower said:


> NASR is basically for wipe out entire columns of enemy, whereas Ghaznavi's Job is for destroying command &control centers bases, air force bases, storage depots etc etc, Ghaznavi has more impotent job then NASR has @Comrade



Do you mean 'important' or 'impotent'? Rest, your explanation is more or less correct. Nasr is a tactical nuclear weapon (TNW) to be used against advancing forces. Ghaznavi is a switch-role BM that can serve both near-strategic goals (i.e. target nearby counter-value targets like cities and towns in Gujrat and Rajhastan, perhaps even Punjab) and operational goals (i.e. target counter-force targets like the ones you have mentioned above). But mostly it would be viable as operational system. Abdali has an operational role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

SABRE said:


> Nasr is a tactical nuclear weapon (TNW) to be used against advancing forces.


might be not for advancing forces but for holding forces of IA ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SABRE

HRK said:


> might be not for advancing forces but for holding forces of IA ....



Could work either way. TNWs have their own added dilemma of when to use?; i.e. 'react' when the enemy forces have advanced & crossed the lines or 'preempt' before they cross the line. It will all depend on the situation of warfare, effectiveness of C2 system and SOPs issued to the field commanders when TNWs are handed over to them (generally speaking).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LeGenD

newb3e said:


> so how does a nuclear war head counter anti missile tech?


Making the RV maneuverable can be helpful but even this characteristic is not sufficient in the light of recent advances in missile defense applications: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-ballistic-missile-defence.373066/page-5#post-11579124

MiRV technology is an important consideration but very challenging and expensive endeavor. Alternatively, WE will have to continue to increase the count of our nuclear delivery systems for indefinite period but how many WE can afford in the long-term? Numbers game in the nutshell.

An arms race can become really costly in the long-term and can literally bankrupt a country in the process.

Indian missile defense program is not much of a problem at present* but a matter of concern regardless because it is advancing over time even if at a slow pace.

*_India is far behind US in this matter.
_
Pakistan is also developing cruise missiles for the needful which is a RELIEF because cruise missiles are very difficult to detect in terrain-hugging mode and can slip through even capable defenses and/or bypass them altogether.

Still, nobody know for sure what will be the outcome of a full-scale war with India, God forbid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kaleem.61

LeGenD said:


> Still, nobody know for sure what will be the *outcome *of a full-scale war with India, *God forbid*.



At worst they may finish us but we shall tear this terror forever! Is not it better to die instead of living like cowards....???


Nothing gonna happen. WE HAVE EVERYTHING TO DIVE IN A WAR.

God forbid...??? MAY YOUR SISTER FACE THE SAME AS KASHMIR GIRLS ARE FACING.
We don't need people like you and life like this. It's better for you to leave Pakistan because it's(war) gonna happen today or tomorrow. Humble advice For your safety.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

swarm of missiles are enough to counter any ABM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Kaleem.61 said:


> At worst they may finish us but we shall tear this terror forever! Is not it better to die instead of living like cowards....???
> 
> 
> Nothing gonna happen. WE HAVE EVERYTHING TO DIVE IN A WAR.
> 
> God forbid...??? MAY YOUR SISTER FACE THE SAME AS KASHMIR GIRLS ARE FACING.
> We don't need people like you and life like this. It's better for you to leave Pakistan because it's(war) gonna happen today or tomorrow. Humble advice For your safety.


What do you think will become of our families in case of a full-scale war? Buried beneath tons of rubble or worse due to bombing runs by enemy forces? 

Full-scale war only bring death, destruction and misery to the masses in current times, and a positive outcome is not guaranteed. 

Just look at developments in Syria, Libya and Afghanistan.

WE have a beautiful country and WE should learn to manage it well, make it prosperous and hospitable for all of its nationals. 

What is happening in IOK, make my blood boil as well. I would like to punish hindu (RSS types in particular) as well, but I am not superman or something like that. PM Imran Khan is highlighting IOK in every forum which is good because entire world will realize what India is up to and its democratic outlook is a sham.

WE can go as far as to harass Indian forces in IOK in different ways. But remember Kargil War? What was the outcome of this war? Back to point zero.

Problem is that the Islamic bloc (on the whole) is a joke in modern times. WE live in an era which champion interests of nation-states over everything else including Islamic brotherhood. Muslims are rather busy in slaughtering each other.







Iraq vs. Iran = 1980 - 1988
Iraq vs. Kuwait = 1990
Persian Gulf War = 1991
Afghanistan in turmoil
Syrian Civil War (2011 - 2019)
ISIS movement in the Middle East (2013 - 2019)
Saudi-Yemen War (2015 - ???)

This is the type of world WE are a part of, Muslims are not united in their cause and do not bother to help Pakistan in liberating IOK from India.

Iraq had a powerful military in 1990 but it was pro-India and wasted its strength on a completely ill-advised war with superpower USA. Iran is also pro-India and enable Indo-Afghan dealings via Chabahar Port. And Iran is also busy fighting in the Middle East, no interest in liberating IOK.

GCC? Don't ask.

Even Pakistan itself have facilitated Indo-Afghan trading activities, and did you learn about Pink Salt nonsense? Made my blood boil further.

May Allah Almighty have mercy on us, and guide us all towards the right path. Otherwise, we risk oblivion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Crystal-Clear said:


> is it really hypersonic as some users mention here ?


Classified...


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Crystal-Clear said:


> is it really hypersonic as some users mention here ?


I think Shaheen 3 is


----------



## Ultima Thule

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> I think Shaheen 3 is


No all ballistic missiles of Pakistan can go hypersonic with exceptions of ABDALI AND NASR @Syed Hammad Ahmed


----------



## newb3e

LeGenD said:


> Making the RV maneuverable can be helpful but even this characteristic is not sufficient in the light of recent advances in missile defense applications: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/us-ballistic-missile-defence.373066/page-5#post-11579124
> 
> MiRV technology is an important consideration but very challenging and expensive endeavor. Alternatively, WE will have to continue to increase the count of our nuclear delivery systems for indefinite period but how many WE can afford in the long-term? Numbers game in the nutshell.
> 
> An arms race can become really costly in the long-term and can literally bankrupt a country in the process.
> 
> Indian missile defense program is not much of a problem at present* but a matter of concern regardless because it is advancing over time even if at a slow pace.
> 
> *_India is far behind US in this matter.
> _
> Pakistan is also developing cruise missiles for the needful which is a RELIEF because cruise missiles are very difficult to detect in terrain-hugging mode and can slip through even capable defenses and/or bypass them altogether.
> 
> Still, nobody know for sure what will be the outcome of a full-scale war with India, God forbid.



distance btw india and Pakistan is not much a missile will take less than 10 mins to hit western province so can indian anti def system destroy our missile or missiles in such short time?


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

newb3e said:


> distance btw india and Pakistan is not much a missile will take less than 10 mins to hit western province so can indian anti def system destroy our missile or missiles in such short time?


Have heard that it takes 12 min for Shaheen 3 to hit Israel


----------



## newb3e

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Have heard that it takes 12 min for Shaheen 3 to hit Israel


273 kms per minute i doubt such technology exist or we have such tech.


----------



## Ultima Thule

newb3e said:


> distance btw india and Pakistan is not much a missile will take less than 10 mins to hit western province so can indian anti def system destroy our missile or missiles in such short time?


Very few @newb3e



newb3e said:


> 273 kms per minute i doubt such technology exist or we have such tech.


Yeah we have that tech tech, Shaheen-3 has a orbital speed of MACH-18+ (18 times speed of sound) @newb3e

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

pakistanipower said:


> Very few @newb3e
> 
> 
> Yeah we have that tech tech, Shaheen-3 has a orbital speed of MACH-18+ (18 times speed of sound) @newb3e


thats impressive! masha Allah!


----------



## Yaseen1

I think ghaznavi is like Iskandar missile of russia for Pakistan


----------



## Ultima Thule

Yaseen1 said:


> I think ghaznavi is like Iskandar missile of russia for Pakistan


NO according to International media and military articles it is based on Chinese M-11 @Yaseen1


----------



## Last starfighter

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> View attachment 576423
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a cruise missile test having range of around 2000 km.
> Phir bhe shukar hai Nasar ka test nahi kiya.


Ab nasr Ka test Nahin Hoga. Next time endia tank formation


----------



## Super Falcon

Pak now shpuld build its missiles which can defeat smartest BMD in world or something like stealth missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alimobin memon

Asked by members if Pak missiles are hyper-sonic. See missiles like SHAHEEN 3 to reach their max range if they are not hyper-sonic than that would take hr or two to reach its max range and so much time for enemy to react. So by default one attribute of medium to long range is that they should have as max as possible speed so enemy has less time to react

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

Do we have Anti ballistic counters like patriot, THAAD or S400?


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

loanranger said:


> Do we have Anti ballistic counters like patriot, THAAD or S400?


no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

loanranger said:


> Do we have Anti ballistic counters like patriot, THAAD or S400?


in short we have none


----------



## waqasmwi

Khadim H. Rizvi ny sehi kaha tha. AYA J GHOURI


----------



## Ultima Thule

waqasmwi said:


> Khadim H. Rizvi ny sehi kaha tha. AYA J GHOURI


if you don't talk productive/positive/technical on this thread so please don't post irrelevant @waqasmwi


----------



## Basel

HRK said:


> probably tested in GPS denied scenario using celestial-inertial guidance systems .... in this case exhibition of night launch capability and successful destruction of target is a commendable success.



You are forgetting that Pakistan have access to Chinese Beidou navigation system for war time scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Basel said:


> You are forgetting that Pakistan have access to Chinese Beidou navigation system for war time scenario.


Nope ..... but the question which I asked in latter post is that Is it integrated with missiles produced earlier then the availability of Beidou system to Pakistan for defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

HRK said:


> Nope ..... but the question which I asked in latter post is that Is it integrated with missiles produced earlier then the availability of Beidou system to Pakistan for defence



http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-05/23/content_40873203.htm

*Pakistan benefits from China's Sat-Nav system*

By Sabena Siddiqui 

May 23, 2017 

Currently operational in the coastal city of Karachi in Pakistan, it is the very first time that China has brought its full, highly accurate Beidou system, to a foreign nation. A Long March-3C carrier rocket carrying the 23rd satellite in the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) lifts off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 12, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua] A Long March-3C carrier rocket carrying the 23rd satellite in the BeiDou Navigation Satellite System (BDS) lifts off from Xichang Satellite Launch Center, southwest China's Sichuan Province, June 12, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua] The system was initially launched after discussion with Pakistan's Strategic Planning Division for military applications and with Pakistan's national space agency, Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission for civilian use under an agreement in 2013. During the initial phase, the first ground based augmentation system is to be installed in Karachi. Providing a safer and more reliable alternate to the American GPS, the new navigation system will offer better precision and accuracy as more satellites and reference stations are gradually launched. According to the agreement, 

China provided the Beidou-equipped infrastructure for government and military use at subsidized costs which included the building of differential ground stations that increase the system's accuracy on the ground. Once the second stage is completed, the whole area of Pakistan will be covered. Based in Beijing, the UniStrong Science and Technology Co, navigation satellite system, positioning and timing service provider, has five base stations and a processing center in Karachi since May 21, 2014. Zhang Ruifeng, head of the Unistrong's publicity department, gave details that the network installed in Karachi is the full Beidou system with a 2-centimetre accuracy rate. This can be extended up to five millimetres after post-processing and has hitherto been unavailable outside China. The arrangement transpired as a result of Chinese Premier Li Keqiang's trip to Pakistan in May 2013, where both countries enhanced their strategic cooperation in inter-connectivity, maritime cooperation, aerospace and aviation. Pakistan is the first country in the world to sign an official cooperation agreement on BDS, especially in the fields of aerospace and aviation. Experiencing difficulty at first in finding a suitable site for the navigation system, Wang Yun, manager of UniStrong's product department and leader of the construction team in Karachi, related how she and her team walked around barren hills for days, “because in this arid area, there was scarcely any Internet or communication services, and there were no compatible devices for BDS, we had to keep walking to try and find a proper site." After the selection of the location, the high precision network took some months to complete and now it enhances the efficacy of basic geographic surveying, land management and port dispatching at a lower cost. 

As to Pakistan's concerns, BDS has a vast number of military and civilian uses, it helps with urban planning, surveying, mapping environmental supervision, disaster relief efforts, traffic monitoring as well as space technology. While space technology applications are widely used by shipping lines and airlines, it is also a strategic milestone as BDS will prove to be a revolutionary development for defence and security mechanisms by providing dual navigational layers. After covering the rest of Pakistan, the company looks ahead to equipping more Belt and Road countries with the satellite navigation system. With plans to expand cooperation involving BDS to Thailand, Sri Lanka and other countries in Southeast Asia, the company aims to continue the establishment and joint construction of base stations as well as to participate in international scientific and technical development and research on BDS. Most of the countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative would be offered the navigation system as part of economic diplomacy. Other notable global navigation systems are Russia's Glonass, the European Space Agency's Galileo and the United States' GPS. 

As of now, the vision of BDS is to spread beyond the borders of China. Professor Li Deren from the School of Remote Sensing and Information Engineering of Wuhan University said, "Our priority is to expand BDS from China to the frontline of the Belt and Road Initiative, and in this Optics Valley Beidou is a pioneer." Finally, Beidou is projected to complete global coverage with 35 satellites by 2020, meeting national security requirements by ending military reliance on GPS as well as availing of the quickly expanding market. Though both GPS and Beidou signals are free services and there is no rivalry over any market share, owning and operating one of only four such international navigation systems carries its own clout.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

HRK said:


> Nope ..... but the question which I asked in latter post is that Is it integrated with missiles produced earlier then the availability of Beidou system to Pakistan for defence



Guidance systems are usually modular so can be replaced and upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaleem.61

LeGenD said:


> What do you think will become of our families in case of a full-scale war? Buried beneath tons of rubble or worse due to bombing runs by enemy forces?
> 
> Full-scale war only bring death, destruction and misery to the masses in current times, and a positive outcome is not guaranteed.
> 
> Just look at developments in Syria, Libya and Afghanistan.
> 
> WE have a beautiful country and WE should learn to manage it well, make it prosperous and hospitable for all of its nationals.
> 
> What is happening in IOK, make my blood boil as well. I would like to punish hindu (RSS types in particular) as well, but I am not superman or something like that. PM Imran Khan is highlighting IOK in every forum which is good because entire world will realize what India is up to and its democratic outlook is a sham.
> 
> WE can go as far as to harass Indian forces in IOK in different ways. But remember Kargil War? What was the outcome of this war? Back to point zero.
> 
> Problem is that the Islamic bloc (on the whole) is a joke in modern times. WE live in an era which champion interests of nation-states over everything else including Islamic brotherhood. Muslims are rather busy in slaughtering each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq vs. Iran = 1980 - 1988
> Iraq vs. Kuwait = 1990
> Persian Gulf War = 1991
> Afghanistan in turmoil
> Syrian Civil War (2011 - 2019)
> ISIS movement in the Middle East (2013 - 2019)
> Saudi-Yemen War (2015 - ???)
> 
> This is the type of world WE are a part of, Muslims are not united in their cause and do not bother to help Pakistan in liberating IOK from India.
> 
> Iraq had a powerful military in 1990 but it was pro-India and wasted its strength on a completely ill-advised war with superpower USA. Iran is also pro-India and enable Indo-Afghan dealings via Chabahar Port. And Iran is also busy fighting in the Middle East, no interest in liberating IOK.
> 
> GCC? Don't ask.
> 
> Even Pakistan itself have facilitated Indo-Afghan trading activities, and did you learn about Pink Salt nonsense? Made my blood boil further.
> 
> May Allah Almighty have mercy on us, and guide us all towards the right path. Otherwise, we risk oblivion.



What will a beautiful country do for a girl which is raped, a mother who's son lost eyes and a father who's sin was shooted?

ڈرو خدا سے ہوش کرو کچھ مکر و ریا سے کام نہ لو
یا اسلام پہ چلنا سیکھو یا اسلام کا نہ نہ لو

Just give me the reason to ignore Kashmiri. 
I repeat we don't want to live like cowards!

Keep ur analysis and prediction in you hand.


----------



## pakistanitarzan

@waz can you please start regulating posts that are playing jeapordy with us and leave us guessing. Some members are putting one liners and vague posts


----------



## Crystal-Clear

*SHARES*




ISLAMABAD - Pakistan launches most advanced military armed drone with Selex Galileo technology which can missile target at longer ranges.

Pakistan launches indigenous developed military armed droneBurraq upgradation of previously launched drone as Pakistan launched Burraq three years ago .


The Cost of Dental Implants in Thailand May Surprise YouDental Implants | Search Ads

The Cost of Hair Transplant in Turkey May Surprise YouHair Transplant | Search Ads

They Took The Same Pictures for 40 Years. Don't Cry When You See The Last!Luxxory
by Taboola
Sponsored Links

High level Pentagon delegation arriving in Pakistan to seek Islamabad’s crucial support
It is a locally-produced droneequipped with Selex Galileo technology which can successfully hit its target at a height of fifteen thousand feet.

Achieving key goals in defense technology, drones are armed with missile technology, the Burraq drone is a masterpiece and outcome of the capabilities of Pakistani scientists and engineers. The electric drone can fly for up to 10 hours at an altitude of 15,000 feet.

US Centcom Commander General McKenzie arrived in Pakistan on an important visit
The missile is completely manufactured in Pakistan and is capable of successfully hitting its target. Electro-Selex is a dronewith the Galileo technology.

Shaheer drone , also used by the Armed Forces previously, has been developed locally to monitor borders. At present, more than eight companies in Pakistan are working on drone techno logistics, including the private sector.

PAF day being celebrated across Pakistan to pay homage to martyrs
All drone technology projects are under the management of the Strategic Plan Division. Pakistan is also exporting surveillance drones to several countries including the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia

.
.
https://timesofislamabad.com/06-Sep...Gs6TUc9B_saPV74VOQpDj-x_fjg-p3M-OEEZYUFuSX2w8


----------



## UniverseWatcher

Why is no one talking about this? Am I missing something here? This is a pretty big achievement for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Can't wait to see the Design .. we need Drones on both eastern and western theaters .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Where are the pictures of Drone or Missiles ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Crystal-Clear said:


> *SHARES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD - Pakistan launches most advanced military armed drone with Selex Galileo technology which can missile target at longer ranges.
> 
> Pakistan launches indigenous developed military armed droneBurraq upgradation of previously launched drone as Pakistan launched Burraq three years ago .
> 
> 
> The Cost of Dental Implants in Thailand May Surprise YouDental Implants | Search Ads
> 
> The Cost of Hair Transplant in Turkey May Surprise YouHair Transplant | Search Ads
> 
> They Took The Same Pictures for 40 Years. Don't Cry When You See The Last!Luxxory
> by Taboola
> Sponsored Links
> 
> High level Pentagon delegation arriving in Pakistan to seek Islamabad’s crucial support
> It is a locally-produced droneequipped with Selex Galileo technology which can successfully hit its target at a height of fifteen thousand feet.
> 
> Achieving key goals in defense technology, drones are armed with missile technology, the Burraq drone is a masterpiece and outcome of the capabilities of Pakistani scientists and engineers. The electric drone can fly for up to 10 hours at an altitude of 15,000 feet.
> 
> US Centcom Commander General McKenzie arrived in Pakistan on an important visit
> The missile is completely manufactured in Pakistan and is capable of successfully hitting its target. Electro-Selex is a dronewith the Galileo technology.
> 
> Shaheer drone , also used by the Armed Forces previously, has been developed locally to monitor borders. At present, more than eight companies in Pakistan are working on drone techno logistics, including the private sector.
> 
> PAF day being celebrated across Pakistan to pay homage to martyrs
> All drone technology projects are under the management of the Strategic Plan Division. Pakistan is also exporting surveillance drones to several countries including the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia
> 
> .
> .
> https://timesofislamabad.com/06-Sep...Gs6TUc9B_saPV74VOQpDj-x_fjg-p3M-OEEZYUFuSX2w8


why you merged my thread here ? 
@Dubious @waz


----------



## Nurhak40

Brothers good job !!!! 
Anyone knows the speed of the missile?


----------



## Sulemanms202

you guys are missing the point, usually tests are done to verify new system or new sub system although it is an old system it may part of new process or it may have certain new systems. hence the test!


----------



## Ultima Thule

alimobin memon said:


> Asked by members if Pak missiles are hyper-sonic. See missiles like SHAHEEN 3 to reach their max range if they are not hyper-sonic than that would take hr or two to reach its max range and so much time for enemy to react. So by default one attribute of medium to long range is that they should have as max as possible speed so enemy has less time to react


all our Ballistic Missiles are hyper-sonic except ABADLI AND NASR, first they reach orbits then drop from space onto the targets S-1 has speed of MACH-17/ S-2 speed has a speed of MACH-15/S-3 has speed of MACH-18/GHAURI-1/2 has a speed of MAC-17, these BMs takes minutes to reach their targets (Indian) for reaching -Tel Abib Shaheen-3 takes only 12 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

pakistanipower said:


> all our Ballistic Missiles are hyper-sonic except ABADLI AND NASR, first they reach orbits then drop from space onto the targets S-1 has speed of MACH-17/ S-2 speed has a speed of MACH-15/S-3 has speed of MACH-18/GHAURI-1/2 has a speed of MAC-17, these BMs takes minutes to reach their targets (Indian) for reaching -Tel Abib Shaheen-3 takes only 12 minutes



Sir is it confirm??


----------



## Ultima Thule

Sunny4pak said:


> Sir is it confirm??


You're talking about BALLISTIC MISSILES, A KIND OF LAUNCH VEHICLE OR ROCKETS BALLISTIC MISSILES TEND TO REACH IN SPACE (ORBITS) THEN ITS DROP DOWN TO TARGETS,THE LONGER RANGE ITS HAS THE MORE MOMENTUM (SPEED) IT HAS YES ALL IS CORRECT @Sunny4pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

pakistanipower said:


> You're talking about BALLISTIC MISSILES, A KIND OF LAUNCH VEHICLE OR ROCKETS BALLISTIC MISSILES TEND TO REACH IN SPACE (ORBITS) THEN ITS DROP DOWN TO TARGETS,THE LONGER RANGE ITS HAS THE MORE MOMENTUM (SPEED) IT HAS YES ALL IS CORRECT @Sunny4pak


I was basically referring to the speed of the missiles? thankyou for the response dear.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Sunny4pak said:


> I was basically referring to the speed of the missiles? thankyou for the response dear.


To reach orbits BMs needs orbital speed which is Mach-15 to Mach-23, the speed i refer in termintal speed of the warhead @Sunny4pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ruhnama

Are launching missile during night or in daylight is diffrent? I mean the difficulties etc


----------

